# IVF Wales cyclers part 7



## Shellebell

Happy  and loads of


----------



## helen_26

Thanks shelly.
Evening ladies. How is everyone today?


----------



## Jule

omg cant believe we are on another page already!!

Helen how are you.  How are the follicles?

Ravan how are you.

I suppose i better go backa nd read the other thread!!


----------



## helen_26

Hiya jule, got another scan tomorrow morning and fingers crossed there will be some lovely follies.
How are you jule, when is your baseline?


----------



## Jule

Just read and had a catch up, also just text you ravan.

Really sorry Ravan its still BFN    how gutting for you.  Its so crap when treatment fails   

Helen were you asking me if you saw me in the hosp?  I was there i had to take books back to the library as the date was up and i couldnt renew them.  Ive already ahd to pay £10 on fines so make sure all my books are back now, not paying them anymore money!!

Pix great news about your news wont be longfor you and then off cycling again    You sound like you are doing really well with study.  Ill be doing mine this weekend, time is ticking by for me and still got loads to do.

Queenie a whole week off for you very soon,sometimes wish i was a teacher for the hols   

JK1 hope your not working too hard.

Taffy hi how are you and Morgan.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well


----------



## Jule

lol we were both typing together then.
Ill keep everything crossed for you tom, good luck, hopefully you will now have loads of follicles   

Finally my baseline has arrived and it is Mon.  Ive got bloods next fri and then from then ill know the next plan, possibly bloods again BH mon and then scan 2nd June which will decide if ec on the fri 4th or Mon 7th.  They can only do it those 2 days because of the lab space for the PGD bit


----------



## jk1

Evening Girls - i thought i might be first on the new one but i'm not quick enough!!

Hope you are ok & good luck with the scans, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Jule

Hi JK, i thought i may have been the 1st but no Helen was on the ball lol.

How are you?  im knackered so off to bed.  Have an exciting late night tom, my sister and i are going to see westlife, we both love them and see them every year.


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies just marking

Chat tomorrow

Good luck Helen hope they have grown some hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for today Helen!

Have a fab time at Westlife Jule. Things are coming round fast for you now, good luck for Monday

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

How is everyone today? Looks like another lovely sunny day.

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Waiting
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. scan 21st May
Jule................. scan 24th may.....e/c 4th June or 7th June


----------



## helen_26

Thanks ladies.
Jule, hope u have a fab time.
Morning everyone else, what a beautiful day.


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies, good luck to you Helen.x

Kara thats a beautiful pic of Tyler.x


----------



## helen_26

Yay, we have lift off. At least 7 good follicles on the right and at least 3 on the left. Back for a scan on tuesday and ec next friday.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

pick thanks hun hope your well

helen that is great news woo hoo


----------



## marieclare

Yay Helen well done on scan. Jule good luck for baseline. 

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Waiting
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. scan 21st May
Jule................. scan 24th may.....e/c 4th June or 7th June
Marieclare..........followup 17th June


----------



## pickwick

Thats such good new Helen I bet you are over the moon.x


----------



## jk1

Wey hey Helen - good news about your scan!!

Hi Jule - hope you enjoy Westlife, my friend went last night and loved it!!

Its going to be a lovely weekend - we have now moved onto decorating our bedroom - prob not the best weekend to do it though as would rather be out in the sun but my sister, BIL and nephew are down next weekend so want to get it all done before they come....DH is not impressed!!

Hope everyone is good

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news on your scan Helen!

Hope the decorating goes ok Jo

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## kara76

jo leave the decorating for when its rains lol


----------



## mimi41

Helen great news hun

Jules good luck for monday and hope you enjoy westlife

Jk good luck with the decorating

Hi to everyone else


----------



## helen_26

Hiya guys, yeah I feel so much better now. I was worried when there was no sign of follies on Monday, but what a relief when I had the scam today.

JK, I', with Kara - wait until it rains .lol


----------



## helen_26

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Waiting
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. scan 25th May........e/c 28th May
Jule................. scan 24th may.....e/c 4th June or 7th June
Marieclare..........followup 17th June


----------



## miriam7

great news helen bet you are relieved , juls hope you enjoyed concert bgood luck for monday


----------



## Jule

Great news helen that's a really good number.
Jo bet your friend enjoyed it was fab,can't believe I have another year to wait to see them again.I'm lying in bed still singing the songs. Great night.


----------



## Jule

Meant to say ravan how u doing?


----------



## Queenie1

helen great news on your scan good luck for next scan

jule good luck for scan on monday. glad you enjoyed the concert.

jo hope the decorating is going well

raven how are you 

afm what a lovely weekend we are having. just had a lovely bbq before dh goes to work for the night. i have a christenning to go to tomorrow so hoping i will be strong as everyone is taking their children.


----------



## Jule

Ooh lovely queenie u making the most of the weather,we are having bbq tom which will be nice,hopefully it will be anotjer glorious day.hope tom goes well in the christening.are u coming mon?


----------



## Queenie1

enjoy your bbq. weather is supposed to be gorgeous again tomorrow. after the christenning they are having a function in a pub i hope there is a garden to sit out would be a shame to miss this weather.

yes i'm coming on monday am looking forward to it as i missed last meet.

where you having scan on monday.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

Hope the christening goes ok Queenie, will be thinking of you 

Jule, glad you enjoyed Westlife! Best of luck for tomorrow

Helen, good luck for your next scan

How's the decorating going Jo? Have you ditched it for a spot of sunbathing yet?!

Hope you have a lovely holiday Marie

How are you Sugar?

Hope you are ok Ravan

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely day in the sunshine


----------



## kara76

hiya all

queenie hope today goes well , i know it hard so big hugs

jule good luck with baseline tomorrow, then its step 2 woo hoo

helen hope your well and coping with the jabs

jo i really hope you left the decorating lol

ravan, suagr and marie how are you?


----------



## Jule

Ravan sugar and marie how r u all.I have been thinking of u
Look foward to seeing u tom.marie have fab hol wish we were going away although the weather we r having we can't grumble.
Helen not long how exciting fri will be here before u know it.r u coming tom?
My scan tom is in cardiff and bloods on fri are acrdiff but after thaty everything in london 
Queenie hope today is going well and not as bad as you thought.we will all be there one day,it just takes time.hopefully once you had your lap things will be better and you will get your positive.woudlnt it be lovely if there was a group of us all together


----------



## helen_26

Hiya everyone,
Jule , good luck for baseline tomorrow.  I'm not coming tomorrow unfortunately, but I'm goin to try my best to get to the next meet.

Queenie, Hope today went ok for you.x

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

jule good luck for scan tomorrow.

helen look forward to seeing you at the next meet. hope jabs are going well and good luck for scan on tuesday 

afm christening went well except the vicar forgot the babies name.   during the service i had a few tears come to my eyes but i pushed them away. it was ok at the function after did feel abit out of it with everyone with their children. had some tears then on the way home in car. feeling better now had a solero to cheer me up.


----------



## Jule

Aah queenie it is hard but at least you managed to keep the tears away while you were with everyone. Fancy the vicar forgetting the babies name, thats bad isnt it   

Shame Helen you cant make tom be good to see you at the next meet.  Good luck for your next scan.


----------



## kara76

queenie tears are expected huni so go with it

jule good luck again for tomorrow, what time is your scan? text me mate


----------



## Jule

scan is at 9am,  got a mega busy day.  Have hip xray in Bridgend after that so need to fly back down the motorway then got a filling at the dentist at 12pm so gonna be rushing.  Meet then in the eveing hopefully plan to get some study done before though.


----------



## miriam7

blimy jules you are gunna be rushing! good luck for scan   queenie sending you a big hug   its so hard and you did well holding tears back


----------



## mimi41

Queenie well done for going hun, tears are to be expected   

Jules good luck with baseline

Helen you wll be missed hun

Miriam hope to see you later


----------



## Ravan

Jules good luck today.
Helen how are you,you getting excited yet? 
morning all


----------



## mimi41

Morning ravan, how are you hunny


----------



## Ravan

Im good Mimi,Had a few down days,but Im great now,enjoying the hot weather.


----------



## mimi41

Are you going to be at meet today, it would be good to see you


----------



## Ravan

Yes I'll be along at some point.Andy wont get home till 5.30, so I will be there around 6pm.


----------



## helen_26

Morning ladies,
Ravan, glad you're feeling better about things.  I am getting really excited now.  I've taken a couple of weeks off work which will help loads, just hope the weather stays nice.


----------



## Jule

Morning well been for scan and lining is 2.9mm so nice and thin and ready to go.I was surprised that grace scanned me she never hs before.I've told her I need bloods on fri and she thinks I should also have a scan so booked in for both as long weekend.start menopur tonite,here we go again


----------



## mimi41

Brill news Jule woohoo


----------



## kara76

jule that is wonderful news and its great grace is gona scan too, lift off now


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Jule - great news about your scan, its all getting close for you now

Kar - how are you and Tyler? she really is gorgeous
Mimi - not long for you now, how are you coping in the warm weather
Raven - how are you doing? A few sad days are totally expected (I have had more than my fair share )   
Marie - how are you doing? hope you are ok

Well I am still waiting for my apt    ... always waiting in this game    . It was my fil's 60th yesterday and me, James, fil and two bil went out on the challenge wales yacht to portishead. It was a great day. it is a proper working sailing/racing yacht. it has been around the world twice. The only bad thing about it was that the day was so lovely there was very little wind and so the water was like a mill pond    . No rough sailing for us    . It was a fantastic experience though - highly recommended.


----------



## helen_26

Yay Jule, it's all go for you now.

Sugar, that sounds great fun. Right up my street.


----------



## pickwick

Good afternoon ladies, I hope the meet goes well tonight.

Good luck Jules with the next scan and the menopur.

Hi Sugar sounds like you had a great day sailing - what a great thing to do.x


----------



## kara76

sugar wow sounds fun

jule good luck with your first stimms woo hoo

helen good luck with your scan tomorrow


----------



## helen_26

Hiya guys. Scan went really well and im all ready to go. Trigger shot 9pm tomorrow and egg collection 9am friday.  Woohoo!


----------



## kara76

great news helen


----------



## pickwick

Thats fantastic Helen.x


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Just been catching up.

Raven - Big hugs I hope you are OK x

Helen - Thats fab news all crossed for Friday

Jule - I hope your jabs go ok and you speak to someone nicer next time, everything crossed for you over the next couple of weeks  

Hi to everyone else hope your enjoying the weather x


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Helen & Jule, hope you are both ok and things are moving in the right direction, not long now!!

Well....i am pleased to report that we have finished decorating our bedroom, got most of it done on Saturday and just skirting boards and touch ups on Sunday morning....my dad came round with his new paint pod which he loves and luckily for me and DH, dad is the only person allowed to use it!! 

Still managed to get sun burnt saturday evening as had a BBQ and on sunday afternoon!!  Glad its done now though and giving it a break for a little while as we've done 2 rooms in one month and its getting a little pricey!!

Oh and some good news, I've now lost about 9 pounds since January (slow progress) but now 1 stone and 10 pounds left to lose till i reach my target....woooohoooo!!

Hope everyone is ok

Jo xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news on the scan Helen!

Jule, hope you are ok and managed to speak to Guys today

Well done on the decorating Jo, good old dad with the paint pod! And, fab that you've lost weight, doesn't matter that its slow, I reckon it stays off better that way - good for you girl

JulesP, hope your appointment goes well tomorrow

Hope everyone else is well, was lovely to see some of you yesterday


----------



## mimi41

Helen fab news good luck for friday woohoo


----------



## Queenie1

helen great news good luck for ec.

jules hope you got hold of guys and stim jabs are going well

julesp and sam (nice to meet you sam) great chatting with you both. 

jo well done on the decortating and a big well done on the weight loss

sugar missed you at the meet hope you are ok and hope to see you soon

pix how are you hope the assesment is going well ( miss you as well )


----------



## Jule

LOvely to see you all last night.

I will update my chromosome board on all the problems today   

Helen what fab news ooh how exciting for you, it is all very close now   

Jo well done on the decorating bet you are glad its finished. Big well done on the weight loss, i agree with sarah the slower it comes off the better as it tends to stay off longer

Hi to queenie, pick, pix, sugar, and everyone else


----------



## pickwick

Well done Jo on the weight loss and the decorating.  Hopefully your sun burn will turn into a nice golden glow.

Hi Jule how are you doing?

I have a rotten cold at the moment and am feeling a bit run down.  Work is quite manic and I can't stop sniffing and blowing my nose.  I have my 7 week scan tomorrow at 8.45am.

Lots of love and hugs.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

jo good for you on you weight lose and decorating

queenie hows you hun?

pick good luck tomoorow

how is everyone else? good i hop


----------



## mimi41

Good luck pick and sarah for your scans tomorrow


----------



## helen_26

Good luck for tomorrow girls x


----------



## Queenie1

good luck pick and sarah for your scans tomorrow.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks ladies  Good luck tomorrow Pick xxx

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## Jule

OOh girls both of you for scans tom.  Good luck both of you, cant wait to hear your news.


----------



## helen_26

Well I've done my trigger shot.  Looking forward to a night free of jabs now.  DH and I are going up to Cardiff to stay in a hotel Tommorow and Friday night.  Dh doesn't drive so it makes it easier for us and we don't have to rely on lifts, plus we get to chill out tomorrow evening.

How is everyone else tonight?


----------



## miriam7

good luck pickwick and sarah bet you cant sleep as you are to exited   helen lots of luck to you to for fri


----------



## mimi41

Helen loads fo luck for friday.  Enjoy jab free night


----------



## kara76

sorry i didnt post last night, it was a busy night

helen well done on your trigger and enjoy your drug free day, good idea to stay in a hotel i think. good luck for ec tomorrow

jule hows you hun? good luck for your scan tomorrow and i hope you dont have stress like the other day

how is everyone else?


----------



## mimi41

Jules how is the stimming going


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for tomorrow Helen!


----------



## trickynic

Best of luck for tomorrow Helen - fingers crossed you will be our next BFP!!!!!


----------



## Ravan

good luck for tomorrow Helen will be thinking of you 

Jule how are you?

hope everyone is well


----------



## pickwick

Hi Helen good luck to you.

I had my scan I am exactly 7 weeks and there was one tiny little heart beat.  I have to go back in 2 weeks as the other sac is still there and they just want to keep an eye on it.  It looks like the second one stopped growing at 5 weeks.  We are still in shock and finding it unbelievable.  It was just so amazing.xxxxx

Good luck to you Sarah I hope your scan goes well.  Can't wait to hear how you got on.xxxx


----------



## kara76

pick that is wonderful news, if your ready jump over to the pregnancy and parenting thread


----------



## pickwick

Hi Kara

Sorry to be a thicko but how do I do that?

I will have a go but if you could point me in the right direction.x


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236083.375

here it is, and if you wana find it again just scroll down the ivf wales page


----------



## pickwick

Thanks Kara I found it and have posted a little update on there.  

I had a little read back and it sounds like you are getting on really well, I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Queenie1

helen all the very best for ec tomorrow hope it goes well for you. 

jule how are the stim jabs going.


----------



## kara76

helen must be living it up in the hotel lol, good luck girl and enjoy the sedation


----------



## Jule

Good luck helen for tom, hope you get loads of eggs, cant wait to hear how you get on


----------



## helen_26

Hiya girls. Thanks for the good wishes. Been for a meal down the bay and now going to have an early night. Hope you are all ok. X


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck Helen, will be thinking of you!


----------



## PixTrix

good luck Helen and Jule x


----------



## mimi41

Helen hope you enjoyed the hotel.  Good luck for today

Jules good luck for scan


----------



## Ravan

good luck today Jules and Helen will be thinking of you both.


----------



## helen_26

Hiya guys. Just a quickie. They got 7 eggs. Going 2 get some sleep now. I'll check back later. X


----------



## Ravan

well done helen,thats a good number! Get some sleep youve done well xxx


----------



## kara76

helen thats great news hun, rest up now


----------



## pickwick

Fab news Helen.x


----------



## julespenfold

Thats fab news helen have a good kip x


----------



## trickynic

Well done Helen and good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Yay well done helen thats brilliant news.

My news is going on chromosome link


----------



## mimi41

Helen thats fab news hun


----------



## Queenie1

helen that is great news. good luck for the call tomorrow.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Helen, fingers crossed for your call tomorrow!


----------



## PixTrix

Brill, great news Helen, well done you. Rest tonight and good luck for your call in the morning x


----------



## helen_26

Morning everyone. We just had a phone call from the clinic. 6 out of 7 eggs were mature and 2 of them have fertilised normally. So we go back 9am Monday morning for et. Tbh I was hoping for more, but 2 is better than none and we still have every chance.
How is everyone today?


----------



## Jule

Morning helen, 2 is fine at least they have something to tansfer and mon is not too far away for transfer.how r u feeling after ec?


----------



## helen_26

Yeah thats how im looking at it. Feeling better today although still aching. The hot water bottle is doing wonders.


----------



## Jule

That's good it will ease.do u remember it or were the drugs working wonders?I assume your back home now?take it easy and relax until mon


----------



## helen_26

I remember everything. Don't think the drugs did much for me.
We r still in cardiff. There is an european market down the bay today sn we r going to pop over there and then make our way home.


----------



## Jule

Ooh that's nice.if its the food market I have been down there before.they had a band and lots going on.its nice your making a trip out of your stay in cardiff.shame the weather is not that good tho.hopefully the rain will stop later.
Sorry you felt everything that's not good,u would have thought they would have topped u up.at least it is all over for you now.have a lovely day


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Helen, for sure you have every chance with two, fingers crossed for you. Have a good day at the market, sounds really nice. Take it easy and good luck for Monday xx

Jule good luck to you too for tomorrow xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks sarah.will keep you all posted.how r u feeling?


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm good thanks Jule, just feeling more tired otherwise fine


----------



## sun dancer

Good morning all i havent been  on for a while i will try and catch up on everything that's been going on 
i have had a quick look 
sarah well done im soo glad everything went well wiv ur scan 
pick well done to you too hope ur keeping ur spirits up 
helen good luck for monday 2 is good
kara how is tyler she is soooo cute i seen you all on the new's she is fab 
raven thinking of you how are you keeping 
I know i have missed some ladies out sorry big hello to everyone else and hope your all keeping well


----------



## trickynic

Helen - good luck for ET. Have a nice big glass of red wine tonight - you may not be able to for a long time otherwise


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for monday helen

Jules hope your journey isn't to tiring

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

helen good luck with et, we had 2 out of 6 fertilsed and look where i am now

hiya sundancer, we are well thank you hows you?

jule hope you have a good trip 

food market yum


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Kara im good thank's been busy with work and family stuff 
im getting into holiday mode now 5 wks and i be off cant bloody wait lol 
glad you all keeping well x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Sundancer, thanks for your well wishes - 5 weeks til your hols, hope it flies by!


----------



## sun dancer

Thank's sarah i hope it flies by 2


----------



## kara76

oh i bet you cant wait, a holiday sounds lovely


----------



## helen_26

Thanks guys, 
Nic, I'm not a wine drinker but I sure could manage a glass of cider - classy chick that I am lol.
Kara, i was thinking of you when they told us we had 2 and that made mw feel so much better.
We didn't go to the food market after all. I was aching too much so we just came home. And it's so nice to b here too.


----------



## claire1

Helen good luck with ET on Monday


----------



## ebonie

hello ladies big hugs to you all xx 

helen loads of luck for monday hun and the 2ww      

jule hope everything goes good at ur appointment hun and uv had a good journey xx


----------



## pickwick

Helen good luck for Monday.xxxxx


----------



## kara76

helen good luck for tomoorow and remember a camera or a camera phone to take a pic of your embryos


----------



## helen_26

Thanks guys. I've got my camera ready. I'm so excited for tomorrow. I've got a couple of weeks off work so I can go crazy in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## mimi41

Nice for you to have time off hun. good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Jule

Helen good luck for tom.  I bet you are so excited.  Def dont forget the camera last time i managed to get really good clear pictures.  Hope you manage to get some sleep tonite


----------



## kara76

helen time off sounds nice ish lol, have you got any plans or are you just gona chill at home?


----------



## PixTrix

lots of luck Helen


----------



## miriam7

helen wishing you lots of luck and sticky vibes for transfer


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for today Helen!


----------



## Jule

Im sure you probably had transfer now helen hope it has gone well.  Cant wait to hear from you, hope you managed to get good pictures as well.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Helen -  congrats on the embryos and hope et has gone well for you.    for the next two weeks

Jule - hows the scans going? not long till ec for you    the it all goes well

Hope everyone else is ok and that you are having a lovely bank holiday


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,

Helen....hope your transfer went well xx

Jule...how are you feeling? x

Sugar - hows things with you hun? x

Hi Kara, Sarah, Nic, Queenie, Raven, Mimi...hope you are all well xx

hope you are having a good bank holiday...wasn't to be for me I'm afraid...family troubles!!

Jo xx


----------



## mimi41

Hi JK sorry you had family issues, hope its sorted now


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone,
We are home and have 2 beautiful embryos on board. We managed to get a really good picture of them too.  OTD is 15th June.  So I guess we have officially entered 2 week of going crazy.

JK   Hope everything is ok.


----------



## mimi41

for sticky vibes for you helen


----------



## kara76

helen well done on being PUPO hun woo hoo

jule hows you today?

jo sorry to hear about your family problems

sugar how are you?


----------



## trickynic

Great news Helen - take it easy for the next two week (and look forward to lots of paranoia, symptom spotting, and knicker-watch   )


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congrats on being pupo Helen! Feet up and let the craziness begin....have everything crossed for you, sending lots of pma your way.

Hugs to you Jo, hope you are ok

Hope you are well Sugar


----------



## Jule

Wonderful news helen on being pupo,positive thinking for you now.
Jo sorry to hear you haven't been having a great bh wkend.
Sugar how r u?
I'm good reduced meds yest and got bloods tom in cardiff


----------



## PixTrix

yay well done Helen. Congrats on being PUPO. 

Hugs Jo, hope family issue have settled down.

Will hop over and catch up with you Jule


----------



## Queenie1

helen congrats on being pupo. hope the 2ww goes quick for you.

pix how are you not long to go until your gallbladder op. 

sugar how are you.

raven how are you. great to see you the other day. 

afm haven't been on much lately computer playing up again. so only get to go online when at my mum's. have been enjoying the lovely weather. worked hard yesterday in the garden. have my mil, sil, niece and my mum coming over for coffee and cake tomorrow. hope the weather is nice so we can sit in the garden. 
had a hard day sunday af arrived and a small part of me thought we had struck lucky this month- well we had enough bms this month   so felt a bit dissapointed as well as af pains. but better yesterday back to normal self.


----------



## pickwick

Hi Queenie, I am sorry you were feeling a bit low and glad you are feeling a bit better.  The weather is supposed to be fab tomorrow and stay good until about Saturday I think.   

Helen - congrats on being PUPO - feet up time now gal.x


----------



## Jule

SOrry Queenie you were feeling like that on Sun.  Every month I think we all hope and then it is so gutting when it doesnt happen.  Glad though you are feeling better, those dreaded hormones dont help   

How are you helen?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jk1

Helen - congrats on your embryos......just remember to keep posting on here - helps with the crazyness!!

Thanks everyone, not sorted though and getting worse by the day...BIL came over on Sunday and ended up being really rude to me...he waited until no-one was in the room to hear before being really nasty.  DH went round to sort it out y/day with him but he started lying to try and make himself look better...prob is that my sister believes him!!  Fuming!!  Families hey!

Hope everyone has had a good start to the week...got some good news too...have a planning appointment booked for 21st July so really looking forward to that now and just trying to focus on my weight loss - had a small slip up today involving some tortilla chips -they are just sooooooooooo more-ish!!

Jo xx


----------



## Jule

Oh no Jo thats awful, especially when your sis is siding with him    Great news though about the planning appt, at least you have something to look forward to and plan for.


----------



## jk1

I know Jule, he is her husband though so i can understand a little - although she does know what he can be like - he's currently not speaking to his own sister either so he must have done something to upset her too!!  nightmare...

Just read up about your follies....i think they counted about 32 on my first cycle - you must be feeling really uncomfortable at the moment!!...its all worth it though

Jo xx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

queenie being disappointed along with pmt really is pants

jo families can be such pains at times

jule good luck tomorrow hun

helen how are you?

pix, marie, sugar how are you girls?


----------



## helen_26

Hiya, 
Queenie,   

Jo, Great that you have a date to look forward to and it's not really that far away either.

Jule, Good luck for tomorrow hun.

I'm doing ok thanks. Feeling great. Stu is being really funny though and won't let me do a thing - not even lift the kettle.  It's fine for now but I'm sure the novelty will wear off.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are doing well Helen, enjoy the pampering from dh!

Great news you have a date to aim for Jo, hope you sort things out with bil too

Sorry you had a tough day Sunday Queenie, glad you are feeling a bit better and have a nice half term

Good luck tomorrow Jule!

Hope you are well Pix, bye bye gall bladder coming up soon woohoo!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well xx


----------



## kara76

helen your dh sounds great lol bless him


----------



## mimi41

Jk hope things get sorted with sis and glad you have fu app

Helen enjoy hun

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Ravan

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Waiting
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Jule................. scan 24th may.....e/c 4th June or 7th June

   

Helen OTD 15th June





Congratulations Helen,dont go too nuts   
JK1 updated your dates for you   

Hope everyone is well,are you feeling full Jule


----------



## kara76

ravan you still list making lol


----------



## helen_26

Thanks for the updated list ravan. How ard you hun? X


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ravan


----------



## marieclare

Hiya girls, just back from hols and caught up. Glad to hear you are all ok. Helen well done on ec/et hope you are chilling out now. 
Jule will go and have a read of your news 
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks for list ravan its so hard to keep up.how are you?
Helen glad to hear dh is doing everything,make the most.
How is everyone today?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Welcome back Marie, hope you had a lovely holiday

Helen, hope you are still being waited on, make the most of it!

Thanks for list Ravan, hope you are ok

Hope your pre op went well Pix

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Queenie1

pix hope pre op went well    to you and dh

raven thanks for updated list

marie welcome back how was your holiday

helen how is your 2ww going

afm well dh came home from work yesterday to say he was chatting to another collegue about ivf. dh had recognised him at clinic but the collegue didn't know my dh. his wife is now expecting after a few ivf tx. it was good to hear dh had been chatting to another person who understands about ivf as dh is normally such a private person, but i'm pleased that he felt he could talk to someone.


----------



## jk1

thanks girls, my mum came over after work today to talk to me about what happened - its unheard of for her to 'pop' in as they live in porthcawl so its about 40 mins away!!  all sorted with her now though as she knows what BIL's like anyway.

Raven, thanks for updating the list - its so nice to be on there with an actual date now!!

Helen how are you feeling? DH sounds lush - mine was like that on my last cycle and in fairness it did last for the whole 2ww.....it means just as much to them as it does to us doesn't it xx

Jule hope you are feeling ok and not too uncomfy!! xx

Hey Marie - how are you was the holiday good? xx

Hi Sarah - how are you and the little ones feeling? xx

Hi Kara, Queenie, Mimi - how are yous? xx


----------



## mimi41

Glad you had chat with your mum jk


----------



## helen_26

Evening ladies,

Marie, welcome back from your holiday. Hope you had a great time.

Queenie, It's good that your dh has found someone to talk to. Men generally find it harder to talk  - I know my dh does.

JK, Glad you have sorted things with your mil.  
    Dh is great and he's still looking after me really well.  He was in tears at when he saw the embryos on the screen at et. It really means the world to him too.

How is everyone else this evening? x


----------



## Jule

Hi Jo, bet you felt better after chatting to your mum?  How did she know about it, did you tell her or did she find out from your sister.

Marie how was your holiday?

Great news your dh found someone who he can speak to about ivf queenie, its unusual for men to speak about their feelings so its good.


----------



## kara76

marie how was the holiday?

queenie thats great your dh is opening up to people about your treatment

jo bet it was good to talk to your mum

helen how are you? been up to anything?


----------



## helen_26

Not a lot to be honest Kara, just enjoying the sunshine. Went down to the beach at Llanelli for an ice cream earlier which was lush.  
How are you and your gang?


----------



## kara76

sounds lovely hun

we are doing great thanks


----------



## jk1

its always good to chat to your mum isn't it - we'll all be like that to our children one day!!

Jule - she was there the day he had a go at me - she didn't hear what he said but she witnessed the aftermath!!

is anyone going to the stereophonics concert on saturday?  I can't wait...i've always wanted to see them live and never have...until now...v excited!!

jo xx


----------



## mimi41

i think jule is going to stereophonics, i read that somewhere

I miss my mum she died nearly 9 years ago and i do find i want to ask her things and remember she is no longer with us.  Mums are special!


----------



## Jule

yes they are arent they, i dont know what id do with out mine,    mimi.

Im going to steroephonics, thought we would have to cancel if we had ec on FRi, but no so we are going.  Jo you will love them they are fab this will be my 3rd time to see them, cant wait


----------



## sugar-fairy

Jk - sorry to hear that things are not great for you at the mo, families can be a complete nightmare.

Mimi - how you doing, time is flying by now   

Kar - how are you and tyler doing? cant wait to meet her

Queenie - sorry to hear that pmt is being a pain for you. like things arent hard enough without all of that as well. Glad dh has someone to talk to, not sure who my dh talks to but hopefully he has someone.

Jule - lovely to see you the other day,    for ec

AFM - I am having the weirdest af at the moment. Sorry for tmi but not sure if this is normal or not. I am nearly a week late now (was due last thurs) but all I have passed in the last few days is very dark brown thick clots. Its very lumpy but no red blood. I have never had an af like this. After my last bfn  af was back to normal straight away. I am going to ring the clinic tomorrow as I am a little worried. DH said I should do another preg test just to totally rule anything out. Dont think that it will be a bfp but should double check before I ring the clinic. 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Vixxx

Just adding myself to the list - hope you don't mind. 

I thought it was about time I stopped lurking and showed myself...
Hope everyone's doing well and good luck to everyone cycling!   

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Waiting
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Jule................. scan 24th may.....e/c 4th June or 7th June
Vixxx............... scan 4 June, EC likely 7 June
























Helen OTD 15th June


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Vixxx, best of luck for your scan tomorrow!

Glad your dh has been able to talk with someone Queenie

Sugar, hope you are ok. Definitely ring clinic if you are worried about af

Glad you had a good chat with your mum Jo

Hugs to you Mimi

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## mimi41

Hi Vixx good luck with your cycle hun

Sugar ring clinic and get yourself checked out hun.  I'm good thanks be nice to see you soon

Jule good luck today hun

Helen hope you are resting hun

JK hope you are well

Hi to everyone else sorry can't remember everyone by name but thinking and sending you all loads of positive vibes xx


----------



## pickwick

Hi Vixx good luck with ec/et gal.x

Marie welcome back, how was the holiday?xxx

Sugar I would ring and just make sure all is ok.xxx

Helen how are you doing?  The weather is fab for you so that's a bonus.x


----------



## helen_26

Hi vixx, good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Pick, i'm doing ok so far. Just making the most of the weather and being off work. On day 3 now and can totally see myself going round the twist by the end of these two weeks. How are you pick? X


----------



## pickwick

Hi Helen

I am doing really well.  Just shaking off the last of a cold but no symptoms so far.  I have a 9 week scan next week on the 10th and a MW appt on the 08th.  I hope the next 2 weeks are not to much of a drag for you and I have everything crossed as well  .  Look after yourself and try and relax.xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

vixxx welcome and good luck for scan.

helen i found the first week of the 2ww the easiest. at least you have nice weather for it.

sugar ring clinic if no luck give your gp a ring ( when i had problems i found the nurse at my gp very helpful)

cardiff laura how are you not long now till your tx


----------



## julespenfold

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Planning appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Jule................. scan 24th may.....e/c 4th June or 7th June
Vixxx............... scan 4 June, EC likely 7 June

    

Helen OTD 15th June

Hi All, just updating the list with my planning appointment we decided not to wait for funding as we can still have one self fund and be eligible.

Looks like I'm in the day after you Jo, they were fairly well booked up so glad I did it now.

Helen - congrats on being Pupo
Jules - good luck for the weekend
Welcome Vixxx - good luck with your scan tomoz

Looks like we may have a busy july for appointments and ops.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kara76

vixx welcome and hope you find it a great support being here as im sure you will. most people lurk for a while

hope everyone is well?


----------



## jk1

Mimi - I agree they are xx you will be a special mum in just over a month!! how exciting xx

Jule - I'm so excited about saturday...can't wait!! xx

Julespenfold - we may be cycling around the same time then which will be fab xx

Helen - hope you are feeling ok and are not too mad yet!! xx

Kara - how are you and Tyler - I've been reading up on the other thread to see how you are doing and sounds like you are a natural!! xx

Welcome Vixxx - not long for you now!!

Hi Pick, Sarah, Sugar, Queenie, how are you all? hope you are ok xx


----------



## Queenie1

jules great news that you are booked in for tx.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jules, good to hear you have a planning appointment sorted, glad you got on ok with the nutritionist too - all systems go!

Enjoy Saturday Jo, should be fab! I'm ok thanks x

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## PixTrix

Hope all is well with you Helen and you are managing to keep partially sane!

Good luck Vixx

  Queenie thought you could do with a big hug.

Hope family issues have settled for you J. Have a fab time sat.

Did you ring clinic Sugar, hope all is well

How are you Raven

Big hi to everyone else


----------



## Jule

Welcome Vixx seems we will be cycling together, my ec is mon hopefully.

Pix    its such a horrible time when someone so close to you dies.  I will be thinking of you on Tue.

Queenie hi how are you?

Jo looking forward to sat cant wait  

Jules great you have a planning appt, wont be long now and then off to go again.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Vixxx

Thank you for all your welcomes   

Kara - I know a lot of people lurk, but think I might be an extreme case:  I've been lurking for over a year, and 3 cycles in that time!  But did come to the Welsh Assembly Government meeting.

Jule - Good luck and maybe see you on Monday - depends what they say at my scan tomorrow.  

Good luck to everyone else too.    

Vixxx


----------



## Jule

Oh vixx you wont get to see me, im having this cycle in guys london so will be there.  My thread for my cycle is chromosome problems as that is what we now have.  I was a patient in cardiff which is why i am still here and i stil have some bloods and scans there.  I think im joint care now.
Wow you have been lurking for some time, havent you had the urge sooner to talk, i couldnt resist lol


----------



## Vixxx

Sorry won't see you then Jule, but Guy's are great.  I had my first 2 cycles there about 6 years ago - second time lucky too.  Hopefully we'll both be lucky this time.  Yes, I really had the urge to post but also am incredibly private about my tx and noone at work etc knows, so feel a bit torn.  It all changed when the boards were down for maintenance when Kara was in having Tyler, and we went into the chatroom. Now I'm officially addicted!


----------



## Jule

yes hopefully     for us both.
Dont worry no one knows you here so youll be ok


----------



## sun dancer

Hi everyone just had a little catch up jk1 & jule im off 2 c the steriophonics on sat 2 cant wait nev cn them b4 so really looking forward 2 it   
hope everyone is keeping well and enjoying this lovely weather we r havin    
helen hope ur looking after urself and taking it easy 
kara how is tyler in this warm weather hope u both doin


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone? 

sounds like there is gona be a mini meet at the steriophonics lol, have fun all

sundancer thanks for asking we are great but the heat isnt so good for tyler


----------



## kara76

vixx so i have met you then lol. im glad you have signed up as its a wonderful place and many of the ladies are private about there tx so dont worry. watch out on the meet up thread too as the meet ups are great fun


----------



## Jule

Sundancer u on **.
I've seen stereophonics twice before they are fab,u will really enjoy


----------



## kara76

i have just remembered that my bro is going on saturday to see them


----------



## Jule

Wow there is gonna be loads o people we are 6 going and I know someoene else going who is going with friends.its gonna be great


----------



## sun dancer

Hia jule yes im on ** joanne tanner my profile pic is of me and hubby wiv dolphins
hia kara glad u all doing gd i bet tyler is'nt 2 happy wiv this heat bless her x
hope everyone is having a gd day 2day x


----------



## Vixxx

Well, had my scan today and the follies are coming along.  7 on one side, 10 on the other.  Lead follie on both is 1.8, so not bad,   but I think most of the other ones are pretty small.  They've booked me in for EC on Tuesday, with reduced dose Menopur (down to 450iu) from now.

Any one else in on Tuesday?

How did it go at Guy's Jule?

Vixxx


----------



## mimi41

Vixx well done hun


----------



## Jule

yay well done vixx, how exctiing. I have ec mon.  Got 18 follicles mature between 18 and 20mm and others that hopefully will grow by mon.  Got trigger tom night.  EC mon at 2pm gotta be there for 12pm.  Vixx we will be cycling very close to each other only a day apart


----------



## Jule

Helen how are you feeling?  5 days post transfer for you, nearly half way, hope you are not going too mad yet.


----------



## Queenie1

vixxx that is great news. good lluck for tuesday. you and jules will be able to go loopey together on the 2ww.


----------



## mimi41

hi queenie how are you hun

Jules are you off for the 2 ww now

Helen hope you are keeping sane


----------



## helen_26

Hey thats great news vixx.

Jule, i'm doing ok hun. Feels a lot more than 5 days. Every little twinge sends my mind in to overdrive. I'm trying to keep busy and not think about it.
How are you feeling? You must be so tired. X


----------



## Queenie1

\i'm fine thanks mimi. have been enjoying the sun during my half term. been for walks with my mum along the canal and river this week. had a bbq today before dh went to work. just can't believe i'm back in work on monday. well only 6 weeks left till summer. ( how sad that i am counting the weeks even before i go back)


----------



## Vixxx

That's great news Jule - congratulations!

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## trickynic

Good luck for EC Jule and Vixxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Sundancer and Jule - i'm v excited had them on in the car this morning and on way back from work...we're going with wait for it.....my parents!!  They like them too but i'm not sure if they'll actually enjoy the concert.  the only other concert i've been to with them was Bryan Adams a couple of years ago in Bridgend (he was actually quite good!!) but i think this one will be a bit busier but hopefully they'll enjoy it too!!

Helen - hope you are ok - it is impossible not to analyse everything isn't it!!

Vixxx - hope you are well too xx

Hello Queenie, Raven, Kara, Mimi, Sugar and everyone - hope you are all looking forward to the weekend!!

Jo xx


----------



## mimi41

I'm always counting down to holidays, i think thats what keeps us going hun.  Its nice you have spent time with your mother

Tric how are you

Jk hi hope you enjoy the phonics


----------



## jk1

thanks mimi

Jule - follies sound like they are doing really well - is your trigger shot quite late tomorrow night then? x


----------



## sun dancer

vixxx & jule gd luck for ec nxt wk 
jk1 im sooo excited aswell really looking forward 2 moro 
i also seen bryan adams in bridgend a few yrs ago in the brewery field that was my second time 2 c him he was gd 
hope u hav a ball moro and enjoy load's jk1 & jule x


----------



## Jule

ooh u too im so looking forward to it, especially as after today i though we may need to cancel, cant wait.  WHat time are you getting there for sundancer?


----------



## mimi41

Don't forget to take loads of photos guys, i'll see them on the 19th


----------



## Jule

ooh yes ill take loads.  Jk1 thats nice your parents are coming, is your partner also going?
We are going with friends who got the tickets for us. We are also meeting friends there.  I think its gonna be great. Sundancer JK1 do you both live near Bridgend.  i remember Bryan adams in the brewery field didnt see them though but could hear it.

Trigger is 2am sun morning so will stay up after phonics.

Queenie you have had a fab week weather wise for your leave.  Wow only 6 weeks until the summer hols, time will go so quickly.

Im off for the next 2 weeks but wont get my result until i retrun to work so will decide nearer if i will take some time sick.  I had a ****ty day yesterday and my colleagues didnt make me wanna rush back.  Thing is once you go back your expected to do the same arent you!


----------



## mimi41

Jules i would go on sick, especially with the weight of your work stuff


----------



## Jule

yes thats what  i thought.  Im drinking loads at mo cause dont want ohss and worried bout that.  Last thing i need to worry about is work ive waited too long for this cycle to jeopardise it.


----------



## Sam76

Jules, I totally agree with Michelle. More reason than ever to make 'you' the number one priority. xx


----------



## Queenie1

i agree stay off until otd. if you go back people expect you to do everything the same and never even think that you need to take things easy.


----------



## Sam76

quick update from me...

had appointment at Natural Health and Fertility Clinic today with Ariana. Had bloods taken to check for clotting issues to see if i need clexane for next cycle. Also had scan and all looking ok - gonapeptyl seems to be working at suppressing the endo. We thought we might stay on this for 6 months and cycle again in autumn but will see what's suggested at tic appointment in July. Will update list tomorrow with date for appointment at ivf wales. Blood test results should be back next week. Also have follow-up appointment with nutritional therapist next week. Things going ok with blood sugar balancing (not too much rabbit food - which works for me  ) but going out for afternoon tea on Sunday so predicting a sugar overload!! 

Have a lovely weekend all xx


----------



## Jule

Sam sounds great.  All looking good then.  Autumn will be here before you know it, we are already June.
WHat type of food are you eating, what has she suggested?


----------



## Sam76

My first task has been to get into a routine of eating breakfast ( not something I usually do) and snacks between meals. All 3 meals and 2 snacks have to include protein and complex carbs. 

Breakfast at the moment is yoghurt, berries, sunflower seeds and ground flax seed (actually quite yummy), snacks are carrots and hummous or apple and cheese, or oatcake and peanut butter. Expecting to get more info about portion sizes and suggested meals at the next session  

Have been indulging in a bit of naughty eating in the evenings this week - feeling a bit down and angry   - mainly due to friend of ours emailing pics of their baby scans to me at work   they already have one little one (we're his godparents) and know more than most about what we're going through so really couldn't believe it! ....sorry rant over!

xx


----------



## Jule

Oh never why dont people think, just becaise they can get preg doesnt mean we all need it rubbing in our faces.  Thing is you cant get away from it.  We were on the train and the women to the side of us were talking constantly about their young chidren and comparing and then mentioned how one of theire friends had ivf and another iui but it was said with no thought about their friend   
Try not to let it get to you, although i know its easier said than done   
Your diet sounds ok but does sound like a diet lol with all those seds for breakfast    good luck


----------



## sun dancer

hia jule im going wiv 6 friends we getting there for bowt 3 we having dinner out 1st at our local then heading down 
i dont live very far frm bridgend bowt 10 - 15 miles away so not 2 far 
sam sound's like thing's r going well for u time will fly by for u gd luck x x


----------



## Sam76

Thanks for that Jules - I am calming down a bit but seem to be having quite a few 'wobbles' lately. I'll put it down to the drugs! Cried on the phone when i spoke to DH about how guilty I felt about much I'd spent at the clinic this afternoon on the consultation and blood tests - he wasn't bothered at all though. He's brill!

P.S.
If you're still awake Jules step away from the computer you should to go to bed missy! busy weekend with the phonics and exciting week next week  xx


----------



## Sam76

thanks sundancer  
Have a fab time at the phonics too xx


----------



## sun dancer

Thank's sam glad u hav calmed down a little sum people just dont think at all 
hope u hav a gd wkend and enjoy the lovely weather x


----------



## mimi41

Sam    to you.  I think people can be so insensitive but when its your friend it makes it worse.

Everyone enjoy the phonics today


----------



## kara76

hiya everyone

jule good luck with trigger and ec monday

vix triggertomorrow for you then, good luck with that and ec on tuesday

girls have fun today

sam glad your aapointment went well

hiya to you all, chatter boxes lol


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks Kara - how are you all?  You weren't on last night - it was quiet on the boards, but busy in the chatroom.


----------



## kara76

we are great

didnt get home til late then took ages cooking pancakes lol


----------



## Jule

Morning all,thanks goodness I had a good sleep.still feel tired but much better.
I'm fresh enough to see kelly tonite.ooh can't wait 
Sundancer that will be nice 6 friends I think we r that or few more,so many people are bringing friends that I'm. Not sure who is comong 
_
R u on ** sundancer if so request me as friend I can look out for you its julia eynon

Sam how r u today?hope your feeling bit better.try and ignore comments which I know is hard,but worrying will make you feel worse.don't worry bout money you have spent if it helps its worth it.we have spent a £1000 in travel costs so far which is a heck of a lot of money mostly lining british rail pockets but it will be worth it ans that's what you have to think.

Mornong kara and mimi and anyone else online


----------



## sun dancer

Morning everyone hope u all enjoy this fab day 
jule just sent u a friends request on ** joanne tanner


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

sam    people just don't understand. 

good luck jules for trigger tonight. 

vixxx good luck for your trigger tomorrow

all enjoy your evening tonight at the concert


----------



## mimi41

Good luck for trigger tonight jules and good luck tomorrow vixx


----------



## helen_26

Hiya everyone, 

Jule, good luck for your trigger shot tonight.xxx

Hope you all enjoy the concert today. Sooo wish I was going. x


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks for the good luck wishes!  Just done my last Menopur, so just the Cetrotide tomorrow evening, then trigger in the night.

It's deserted on the boards tonight - everyone must be at Stereophonics!  Chat room's quiet too.

Hope everyone is well and chilling!

Vixxx


----------



## miriam7

hope you are all having fab time at concert   what times your trigger vixxx?


----------



## Jule

Back from concert fantastic time they were great.
Trigger at 2am nearly there I'm knackered but not much longer.
Who won britains got talent jist got in and sky box packed in and we had recorded it,typical!


----------



## Vixxx

Jule - Glad you had a good time at Stereophonics - it sounds brilliant.  Spelbound won BGT.  Have a great holiday!

Miriam7 - my trigger is at 1.15am, so not too late to wait up (although might put the alarm on, but I'm always abit nervous I'll miss it).

Hope everyone has a good Sunday - it's meant to the the last of the nice weather here for a while.

Vixxx


----------



## jk1

Morning all - I loved the phonics - my legs ache a bit today though!!  Jule i looked out for you but it was v busy, although my DH did see one of his friends there.  my m&d really enjoyed it too.  sundancer did you love it?  I live in Barry Jule but am from Porthcawl and m&d still live there.

Hope your trigger went well, and yours vixxx....exciting week coming up on here!!

Sam - hope you are feeling better about things - it is loads of money isn't it but it will all be worth it xx

Jo xx


----------



## helen_26

Glad you all had a great time.
Vixx, good luck for your trigger shot tonight.
Hi everyone else hope your all enjoying the weekend. X


----------



## kara76

morning all

bet you girls had a great time

jo your up early lol

vixx good luck with your trigger tonight

how is everyone?


----------



## jk1

Kara I am - mum came down to let the dog out at 7.15am so here I am, showered, dressed and ready for a day of.....hmmm...nothing!!

How are you today? xx


----------



## kara76

im good hun, just chilling watching some tv


----------



## jk1

me too - will & grace is on 

dad just came down so better go and make some breakfast

xx


----------



## Jule

Morning all.  Jo i looked out for you too.,  WE were there from about 5pm.  What a rip of car parking £10....
Fab concert though it was heaving took loads of great photos will get them on here next week.  Jo my DH is from porthcawl and his family still live there.

Did anyone get stuck coming out of the car park last night  We didnt move for an hour.  I was panicking cause of my trigger!!  Our friends got out the car and walked around looking to see if any other exits thankfully we got out the back entrance and i drove through ely.

Vixx good luck for trigger and good luck for ec.  Prob wont be on here much as it'll be by phone but im thinking of everyone and will post as much as i can.


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all i loved the phonics they were amazing 
jk1 glad u enjoyed it was v busy there 
jule glad everything thing went well wiv ur trigger last nite also gd luck wiv the wk ahead ec & et
vixxx gd luck wiv ur trigger 2nite and same 2 u gd luck wiv the wk ahead ec & et 
hope everyone is well and having a gd day so far x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Jule - good luck for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you    that you get some embys to put back. Glad you had fun at the concert. I saw them a few years ago and they were amazing.

Vix - hi and good luck for ec on tuesday

Sundancer - how are you? do you have a fu booked for soon?

JK, Sam, Miriam, how are all doing? Hope everyone is ok and have had a good weekend

I have been away since Thur in Cornwall. It was fab. We stayed in Looe which is a fabulous place but full of fat tattooed smokers which did spoil it a bit    . We ate out in fab restaurants - the food was amazing but now I am on a mega serious diet as I want to lose a fair bit of weight before doing tx again.

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Good luck with trigger tonight Vixxx

Glad everyone had a good time at the phonics, sounds brill

Cornwall is lovely Sugar, glad you had a good time, shame about the tattoed fatties!

Hope you aren't going too crazy Helen, fingers crossed for you


----------



## helen_26

Glad u had a good time sugar. 
Jule, good luck for tomorrow. X

I'm doing ok, but had some af type feelings today which has got me worried.

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## Jule

Hi helen try not to worry lots of people have pains and don't forget u will be looking more for symptoms.hope its nothing and just implantation.are you off til you test


----------



## helen_26

Yeah i'm off until just after test day. Have just had some spotting too.


----------



## Jule

What day are u now.perhaps its still implantation


----------



## SarahJaneH

Helen, I had af pains and spotting a week after et, so don't give up, 2ww is really hard with all these symptoms, but they aren't necessarily a bad sign. Keep resting up and be good to yourself. Fingers crossed that it is implantation xxx


----------



## helen_26

Thanks guys. 
Jule, i'm day 7 post transfer.
Sarah, I know it's hard not to let ur mind go crazy.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia sugar im doing gd thanks got my fu on the 29th june so not 2 much longer 2 wait 
how r u doing ??
helen keeping my fingers crossed for u that it's nothing just implantation x


----------



## pickwick

Good luck to you Jule for today.x

How did the trigger go Vixx?

Helen try and stay strong and hopefully it is just the implantation happening.x


----------



## helen_26

Thanks for your support girls. No spotting this morning. Fingers crossed thats the last I will see of that.

Vixx, how did your trigger go?
Morning everyone else. Looks like the sun has gone back in to hiding.


----------



## kara76

helen glad there is no more spotting

vixx hope your trigger went well

jule thinking of you and s


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everyone

Trigger went fine last night - I went to sleep and set the alarm for 1am and it all went smoothly.  But I did have a bit of a panic earlier on in the evening when  (WARNING - TMI coming up) I had a load of EWCM.  I totally panicked and thought ovulation had occured - even thought I'm taking Cetrotide which I thought was supposed to prevent it.  Also, I don't feel as bloated as before.  Oh well, I guess we'll see at EC tomorrow.

Hope everyone is OK.

Vixxx


----------



## claire1

Jule hope everthing went OK, I did have your text.  7 isn't a bad number, will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Make sure you get plenty of rest this evening.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## mimi41

Did jules have 7 eggs?  

Glad trigger went ok vixx

Helen


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad spotting has stopped Helen, sending some more    your way

Good luck for tomorrow Vixxx 

Not long to wait now sundancer, hope it flies by for you

Hi to everyone else


----------



## sugar-fairy

Vixx good luck for tomorrow    that you have lots of eggies 

Helen    glad the spotting has stopped, sounds like it could be implantation   

sarah how are you doing? 

Sundancer - not long till your apt now, bet you cannot wait for it. Are you going to have another go?

Where did the sun go    The garden looks good with all the rain today but I am not liking the gray sky


----------



## Jule

Hi helen glad the spotting has stopped hoppe that's a good sign for u,I'm keeping everything crossed.
Vixx well done on trigger,good luck for tom.what time is ec?
Sugar how u doing?
Hi eveyone else


----------



## helen_26

Vixx, Good luck for tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you hun.

Evening everyone else. How are we all?xx


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks for all your good luck wishes   .  My EC is at 11.15 so fingers crossed they get some good eggies.

Good luck Jule too!


----------



## mimi41

good luck vixx, got everything crossed for you hun

jules good luck for the call


----------



## sun dancer

hello everyone i know it's a little late but i havent long got in frm work 
helen soooo glad the spotting hav stopped 
vixxx gd luck for moro wiv ec 
jule how u doing hope everything went well for u 2day 
hi sugar yes we r going to hav another tx hopefully sept time 
sarah how u keeping when is ur nxt scan 
big hello 2 everyone else x


----------



## miriam7

good luck jule and vix     helen glad the spotting has stopped only another week to go it seems like a forever doesnt it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck today Vixxx   
Jule - hope the call is good news   
Hello everyone else
x


----------



## pickwick

Good luck for today Vixx.

Jule how are you doing?x


----------



## kara76

good luck jule, fingers crossed


----------



## Vixxx

Just back from the hospital and they got 11 eggs, which is great for me.  The last 2 times I have had 7, but only 3 fertilised so they put them all back in on day 2.  If I get 5 fertilised they want to go for blast, so will have to see what happens.     

Meanwhile have got pred, clexane and gestone.  OMG, the gestone jab looks horrendous - didn't realise you give it with the big green mixing needle!   Owww!!!


----------



## kara76

vixx well done you woo hoo, have you seen my vids? i have done one of me doing a gestone, gestone is much nicer that the pesseries, no soggy farts or belly ache and believe it or not it doesnt hurt.

tips warm the amp in your bra for 15/20mins before injecting as this thins the oils and rub the area alot afterwards to stop lumps and bumps


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks for the tips Kara! I'll have a look at the vid - I think I saw one for menopur but not gestone.

I'm almost as nervous of the fact that DH is doing the jabs - i'm an old hand, he's never done one before.  I hope he doesnt take the typical male approach - ie you think you more or less know how to do it and so give it a go and then just keep trying till it seems to work - rather than the "read the instructions and follow them" approach, which I prefer!


----------



## kara76

show your dh my vid too, i take the slow and steady way as you will see.


----------



## ebonie

Well done vixx wonderful amount hun wishing you loads of luck for the  phone call


----------



## pickwick

Well done Vixx, fab number.x


----------



## helen_26

Well done vixx thats a brill nunber. Good luck for your phone call tomorrow. X


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo vixx that's fantastic news.great numer good luck for call tom


----------



## Taffy Girl

Great news Vixx - good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## mimi41

Vixx woohoo, good luck with the call tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Vixxx, that's a fab number. Good luck with the gestone, as Kara said warming it up for a bit helps. What is it with men and instructions eh? Rest up and take care. Good luck for your call tomorrow

Hope you are doing ok today Helen


----------



## jk1

well done Vixxx - fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## kara76

morning all

vixx good luck for the call this morning

jule hope your having a nice time

helen how are you?


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone,
Vixx, good luck for your calk.

Jule, I hope you're taking easy.

AFM, i'm having a crap time. Had some heavy spotting last night and again this morning. Pretty sure af is on the way. Just going to take it easy today and pray it stops.

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## kara76

helen i hope the spotting stops for you, rest up now today


----------



## Jule

Oh no helen thinking of u.as kara says rest today and see if it settles.hoping its not af.
Vixx good luck for call


----------



## sugar-fairy

Helen -    2ww is horrible and everythings seems 10x worse. Try not to stress too much and take it easy

Vixx - good luck for the call today

Kar - how you doing? hope you are all ok

Jule - enjoy your day and    for tomorrow

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Vixxx

Well, of my 11 eggs, 8 were mature and they all fertilised, so that is fab for me!     Very pleased.  They are going to try and take it to blast, but will review on Friday.  If they are not so good it will be a day 3 transfer on Friday, if they're looking good it will be blasts at day 5 on Sunday.  Fingers crossed    .

Helen, hope things settle down for you, and that everyone else is doing OK, and thanks for all your      and best wishes.

Vixxx


----------



## kara76

sugar how are you hun?

vixx thats wonderful news you must be chuffed to bits


----------



## Jule

Wonderfuk news that's fab vixx.you mist be delighted.

Sugar how r u?well do coffee nxt wk if u fancy


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay great new vixx - well done you!   
Helen - hope teh spotting has stopped. Thinking of you  
Sugar - hi how you doing?


----------



## pickwick

Helen I am praying that the spotting stops.  

Vixx excellent result gal.


----------



## miriam7

wow vixx 8 out of 11 is fab    helen really hope its not af hang on in there


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fingers crossed the spotting stops Helen, hugs to you

Well done Vixxx on your bumper crop!


----------



## mimi41

Helen hope the spotting stops hun

Vixx congrats 8 is excellent


----------



## helen_26

Evening ladies.
The spotting is lighter this evening. It has been only (sorry tmi!) brown blood. I'm keeping everything crossed that we are still in with a chance.
Thanks everyone for your support. X


----------



## mimi41

Brown blood is old blood hun, hopefully its implantation


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed helen

have you been tempted to test?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good to hear that spotting has calmed down Helen, keep resting xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Good evening all 
Helen glad the spotting is getting a little lighter for u     
Kara how is tyler hope u both doing good   
how is everyone else this evening hope all is good


----------



## helen_26

Kara, i've been really tempted to test, but it's probably to early. OTD not until next tues.


----------



## kara76

your 10 ish days post transfer?

sundancer we are good thank you


----------



## helen_26

Yeah thats right Kara.


----------



## kara76

dont test then lol, it might show up but depends so much as this stage. wait if you can


----------



## helen_26

Thanks kara, i'm going to hold out as long as possible. X


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl, at least another few days.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Jule - good luck for the call today, coffee would be great. Just let me know

Kar - I am good thanks, no job yet but there are a few possibilities. Hows Tyler?

Taffy - how are you doing? How is Morgan, hope his teething has settled. Try ambosol, it is a thick liquid that is very good, you can get it in boots over the counter.

Vixx -    that you get to blast

Helen - glad the bleeding has stopped. Try to wait till test date. I know it is hard but not long to go now

Mimi - hows things, you are so close now its so exciting

Pick Sarah - how are you both feeling, all good I hope

Well I am ok, bored and lacking motivation to do anything at the moment. The weather being rubbish doesnt help. Got my PGCE interview next thurs so hopefully I will get offered a place there and then. That will be good as I can get the reading list and then start getting prepared.

Need to get the paint and the decking varnish and start painting, bring back the sun


----------



## kara76

sugar i hope something comes up soon, i agree weather is crap now lets hope the sun comes back but a little cooler lol


----------



## mimi41

Sugar i am sending you loads of   .  its horrid being out of work but i do hope the pgce works out for you.  I can imagine you to be a good teacher


----------



## helen_26

Sugar, I hope you get some luck on the work front and best of luck for your PGCE interview next week.

How is everyone else doing today?

AFM The spotting is almost nothing now. Fingers crossed it's gone for good and AF doesn't rear her ugly head.


----------



## pickwick

Helen sounds like you are going in the right direction and the spotting is topping.  
Afternnon to everyone else, how are you doing Vixx?x


----------



## mimi41

Helen glad spotting has stopped hun


----------



## kara76

helen glad the spotting has spotted, are you feeling ok?


----------



## helen_26

Hi Kara, i'm feeling ok. Having the occasional af type feelings, but i've been having those for a week or so.
How are you?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad the spotting has stopped Helen, not long to wait now. Hope you are feeling ok x

Vixxx good luck for your call

Hi Sugar, hope that you are able to find some work soon. Best of luck with your PGCE interview, will be great to have something to focus on over the summer in prep for your course. I'm good thanks, another scan today and so far so good.

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## Vixxx

Hello everyone.  Can anyone tell me what the benefit of the gestone injection is supposed to be over the pessaries?  I've got to say we are still struggling with them, and they are leaving huge bruises all over my backside....

Helen - really glad the spotting has stopped.  And if it was old / brown blood, does sound like implantation bleeding.  Fingers crossed for you.

Jule - it's wierd reading what you're doing and I'm a day behind you.  My abdomen feels really bloated though - did yours?

Pickwick - I'm good thanks.  Just a bit anxious about the call tomorrow and very bruised after gestone jabs   

Hope everyone else is good - maybe see you in the chatroom later.


----------



## trickynic

Hi Vixxx, I chose the pessaries because I was just fed up of having injections! Just bare in mind that what ever you chose, you will (hopefully) be using it for 12 weeks so find something you are comfortable with. The pessaries are not the most enjoyable things! but I quickly got used to them. You will probably need to wear panty liners due to some leakage


----------



## kara76

vixx i assume this is the first time on gestone for you?the advantages for me were no upset belly that i got with the pesseries, medically they are both progestrone and you can switch to the pesseries at anytime. personally its not something i wanted to do but then i didnt have any problem with the jabs. if your brusing badly you could try some arnica cream that will reduce the bruising. often the bruising is cause by the needle not going in at the right angle, it needs to go in at 90 degress. do you spread the skin between your fingers? do you do they standing or laying? i would personally lay down and bend your knee this means you cant tense your butt so again this reduces any bruising


----------



## helen_26

Vixx, i'm using the cyclogest pressaries. They're not the most pleasant things to use, but i've quickly got used to them. I wasn't given the option of any other method, but I probably would have chosen these anyway. I would try the technique Kara suggested (if you haven't already) and if yous still not happy, ask for something else. X


----------



## marieclare

Hi ladies sorry I have been quiet, just trying to rebalance my life a little! we have our follow up next thursday so I am trying to get back in the ivf mindset and remember all my questions. 

Vixx my hubby did my gestone too and it was tricky at times but i did find it easier than the bullets personally. I still have numb/weird areas on my bum now. 

Helen hope you are ok and not going too mental but I know its hard

Sam your appointment at natural clinic sounds good. do you know if they will do the clotting test at cardiff?

My book came from amazon yesterday "is your body baby friendly" which I started looking at. Made me a bit scared though as he says in the beginning our bodies are over-built for reproductive success so even one implantation failure means there is something wrong. One part of me just wants to bury my head in the sand and go for a 3rd cycle with whatever JE advises. So I found it really daunting reading that. I have worked really hard the past few weeks to focus on other things but i think you need a lot of mental energy and drive to go down the immune route and challenge things. And I just kind of wish/hope thats  not necessary for us and the clinic can answer all our questions. 

Vixx I noticed you have clexane / pred do you mind if I ask did you have tests at cardiff to get prescribed these, and were they ok about it?

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## kara76

marie hope the rebalancing has helped

i personally think you need to take certain parts of the book with a pinch of salt, i have read it a few times now and there is lots in it which i feel is ott.most humans have implantation failure just dont know about it. i do think you should ask for steriods and clexane, anything is worth a go isnt it and maybe aim for blasts this time


----------



## Vixxx

Well, I've had my call and we are going to try and make it to blast.  They said 5 embies were still looking good, so the idea is that by day 5, they will have a clearer picture of which are the strongest, and to put them back in.  I've never got to such a late transfer before.  My 2 cycles 6 years ago were day 3 transfers, and my 2 cycles in the last year were day 2.  The risk is that none make it, but they said that if that was the case, they would not have resulted in a BFP anyway, so no loss overall.  Down side is that day 5 is Sunday, so I won't be able to have accupuncture.

Thanks for all your advise on the gestone v pessaries question.  I don't mind the pessaries (had them all 4 other times) but for some reason thought that the gestone was more effective - and certainly a lot of the ladies with BFP lately seem to have been using it.

Marieclaire - I've had the pred the last 2 times as I've had assisted hatching.  I have also had 15 years of TTC unsuccessfully, 3 failed IVFs, one successful BFP and one BFP that subsequently miscarried, and I'm ancient, so this time I asked them to throw everything at me.  I didn't have specific tests, but it is more about my history and circumstances.  I think, but am not sure, that one of the Doctors who does private work at NHFC can arrange the immune bloods - but they send them off to London to be done and are horrendously expensive. Good luck for your follow up.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## kara76

vixx i think i know who you are now. were you sat in the front row as the welsh assembly?


----------



## kara76

well done for going to b;last


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Kara - Yes, I was at the National Assembly meeting at the front (well, second row) on the non-media side.  I brought my DS who dropped his blueberries and started crying, until the AM gave him her blackberry to play with! I think I came and said hello to you briefly but then had to go pretty soon when it finished as it was way past DS's bedtime!


----------



## kara76

yeah i remember speaking to you and your ds is so lovely


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks Kara - yes, DS is our little miracle and my sunshine (most of the time, anyway  ) and he asks almost every day if there is a baby sister for him in my tummy (coz it's a bit round and they've just done babies at school)!


----------



## kara76

aww vixx fingers crossed you can have a rounded belly very soon. i do think ivf/icsi/iui etc etc babies are so so special


----------



## Jule

Great news on your embryos vixx.hope you have some good ones left on day 5.
Helen how r u?


----------



## helen_26

Hi Jule. I'm ok, still getting AF type feelings/cramps but i'm trying to stay as positive as possible.
How are you feeling hun? X


----------



## pickwick

Vixx I have everything crossed for blast for you.xxxxx

P.S. DS sounds gorgeous.x


----------



## marieclare

kara thanks will mention both clexane and steriods at my FU
Vixx great news about going for blasts. I was told at clinic they do like to try gestone for the 2nd go onwards, as it guarantees you receive the whole dose. 
Jule I have just caught your updated signature and I am so so sorry xxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Vixx, I remember you, I was sat next to you at the welsh assembly, your son is truely amazing. Good luck hope you get some lovely blasts.

Hope your hanging in there ok Helen, good luck not long now x

Lovely to see you back Marie, great that you have had a nice break. Going to get in touch with you when I get a chance about the financial assistance with OU

Bit lost at the mo cos have been away so a big hi to everyone x


----------



## Vixxx

PixTrix - Yes, I remember you!  We had a good little chat.  (Didn't realise it was you by name, of course.)  Maybe get to see you again at a meet in future?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Vixx I remember seeing you too - DH and I were sat behind you - your DS was adorable (and very well behaved!)
Good luck for your blasts

Marie - hello, nice to see you back 

Helen - keeping everything crossed for you

Hello everyone else
x


----------



## sun dancer

Evening everyone hope u hav all had a lovely day wiv this fab weather we r having 
helen how u doin glad u trying 2 keep positive as possible x
pick & sarah fab new's that ur scan's went really well 
vixxx gd new's for u 2 gd luck for the phone keeping my fingers crossed for u x
Kara how is tyler 2day in this heat hope she doing gd 
big hello 2 everyone else x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

helen hope your doing ok. glad to hear the spotting has stopped. good luck for otd.

marie good luck for follow up. nice to have you back.

vixx good luck hope you have some good blasts


----------



## Sam76

sorry just a quick one from me...

Marie - I had clotting tests done at NHFC - appointment with Ariana, blood tests for clotting and scan was £630 (decided not to have NK cells test as want to have steroids anyway for next cycle and think you can have those without have NK tests done) _think scan was quite a bit so possible to get costs down a bit _  . was expecting results today but haven't heard anything. When we saw JE she said that the usually give steroids when they do assisted hatching but I think if you're quite insistent they will give you them without (no major side effects from having them and they're not that expensive so I'd def push for them - I know we will be). If the clotting tests come back negative I won't be asking for the clexane (unless there's another reason I'd need it??)

xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Marie, good to see you back and best of luck for Thursday   

Hope you are ok Helen, only 3 days now hun   

Vixxx, best of luck for tomorrow, how are you doing with the gestone?

Hi Sam, hope you are well sounds like you have a good plan

Queenie, how are you? Hopefully you will get your app through soon

Pix, not long now til your op, bet you will be relieved. Enjoy your break in Cornwall

Hi to everyone else


----------



## helen_26

Hiya everyone, howare we all today?  Probably all out enjoying the sunshine.

Vixx, how are the jabs going? Any better?

Sarah, Just noticed your signature TWINS!!! that's fab news. How are you feeling hun.

AFM, I'm having a really good day. Been sitting out the garden reading and just totally relaxing.


----------



## mimi41

Helen glad your relaxing hun


----------



## Jule

Great Helen glad you are relaxing, not much longer for you now


----------



## kara76

helen wow you are relaxing good for you


----------



## Vixxx

Quick update from me.  Had ET this morning.  3 embies put back in - 2 good blasts and one that hasn't quite become a blast yet but might still.  I was surprised how busy they were - 3 couples other than us, and that was just between 10am and 11am when we were there!  Procedure went ok but I'm having some back pain twinges now.  Spoke to Louise about the gestone and she's suggested to do it a bit differently so we'll give that a go, and if it gets too bad can always switch to pessaries.

Embriologist explained how the 3 front runner embies on day 3 are now not the best, and not the ones they replaced, so it just goes to show, and maybe help explain how on previous cycles when I've had excellent embies replaced at day 2 or 3 they haven't go on to be BFPs.

Helen - everything crossed for you!

Good luck everyone else on or starting tx.

Taffy - yes I remember we spoke at the meeting.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather and the weekend and thanks again for your ongoing support!


----------



## kara76

well done vixx woo hoo 3 on board

how did louise explain how to do the gestone? hope it helps you and like she said if your not coping you can swap


----------



## Vixxx

Louise said that if you're standing up, then lift the leg on the side having the jab so that the thigh is horizontal in front of you and that should ensure the muscle is relaxed and it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## mimi41

Woohoo PUPO vixx, i always have 3 put back as well


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Vixxx! Hope you get on better with the gestone. Good luck for the 2ww.

Hope you are doing ok Helen, fingers crossed for you. yes our scan was a bit of a surprise but it is sinking in now! I'm feeling ok thanks.

Good luck for your follow up Marie

Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## trickynic

Great news Vixx - the same thing happened to us with blasts. The two they _would_ have put back in at day 3 didn't survive to day 5, so we were lucky that we had the opportunity to go to blast. It means they're the fighters!!!


----------



## sammy75

hi my name  is sam and i was just wondering if anyone knows how long the egg sharing process is as i have been waiting to be matched since march 2nd,  i will be the donor.


----------



## Vixxx

Well Trickynic, if we get an outcome half as good as yours, I'll be delighted.

I forgot to add in my original post earlier, that as soon as I finished at the hospital I went up to NHFC where JB came in especially to do my post transfer accupuncture session.  Now that really is service and a recommendation!


----------



## helen_26

Yay vixx, congrats on being pupo. Sounds like 3 great embryos on board.


----------



## kara76

vixx good tip from louise, i did mine in the end standing up and always tried to dangle a leg but always found standing up gave me a dead butt lol

sammy i know marie and ravan egg shared so hope they are on soon to give you advice

helen hows you?


----------



## helen_26

I'm doing fine thanks Kara. Ever so slightly loopy, but we are nearly there now.


----------



## kara76

loopy and 2ww go hand in hand lol


----------



## mimi41

Helen only 2 days hun.  I take my hat off to you for not testing i always have done naughty but i couldn't stand the wait


----------



## marieclare

Hi Sam, first time I egg shared it took 3 months to match me to a recipient, that was dec 08 - feb 09. second time was march this year, they matched me within a week as they had a recipient whose donor had just pulled out. have you had all your genes tests back, cystic fybrosis etc?
Good luck, hope its quick for you xx


----------



## helen_26

Mimi, believe me i've nearly caved in a few times.


----------



## mimi41

Its very hard not to hun, but well done you've done better than me lol


----------



## kara76

helen it is so hard not to cave in but i think waiting is the best option, i tested early once but i had a blood test


----------



## sammy75

thanks marie,  yes i had all tests done in january  and they had all come back fine amh was 23.5 and my fsh was 5 which jodie said was excellent. i have been waiting to be matched since march 2nd so i'm hoping it won't be too much longer.  The only problem is that i will be 35 july 9th  and i can only share up until i'm 36.


----------



## kara76

sammy you could always give them a ring to see if they have any updates for you, thats what i would do. your amh and fsh is great


----------



## sammy75

i spoke to jodie about a month  ago and she said it shouldn't be  too much longer, i know there isn't a rush on my part because i would still be able have ivf until i'm 45 but i just wanted to be able to help someone else aswell.


----------



## marieclare

Hope its not too much longer sammy, I think it can be luck of the draw sometimes depending if recipients are available. The nurses should be able to give you an update as to if they have anyone in mind / someone in the pipeline. 

Helen well done on not testing, very strong of you x


----------



## Jule

Good luck helen for tom    you get a bfp


----------



## helen_26

Hiya everyone, just a quickie to let u know that we tested this morning and got a bfn. We are absolutely gutted and feel numb. Spent most of today in a daze.

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## kara76

oh helen i am so very sorry, take some time and lean on each other


----------



## claire1

Helen I'm so sorry.  Sending you lots of   , and my thoughts are with you both.  

Take care


----------



## mimi41

Sorry Helen, take time with dh hun


----------



## miriam7

oh no im so sorry helen hope you are ok   vixx wishing you lots of luck on 2ww


----------



## Vixxx

Oh Helen, so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you big


----------



## trickynic

Helen, really sorry to hear your bad news


----------



## sun dancer

O Helen im sooo soooo sorry bowt ur bad new's thinking of u both x x


----------



## PixTrix

So sorry Helen, sending you a big hug x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Helen I am so sorry to hear your news. Sending   Thinking of you both x


----------



## Jule

Helen i am so sorry for you both, thinking of you


----------



## helen_26

Thanks everyone for your support,
It means so much. I rang the clinic this morning and we have a follow up on 5th August.
I think I knew deep down that it was going to be a negative but I never realised just how painful the reality of it would be. 
Thanks again everyone. You're all fab. X


----------



## Jule

Oh helen it is so hard.  I think it comes as a shock when you have relaxed and not done anything and cant understand why it hasnt stuck when everything is perfect with all the drugs.  Unfortunately very often you dont seen to get the answers either which i think makes it worse. Thinking of you now at this time   At least you have a folow up and all your questions can trya nd be answered. Start writing them down.


----------



## pickwick

Helen I am so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you and DH are ok under the circumstances.  good that you have a follow up arranged.  Sending lots of   .x


----------



## kara76

helen bfn's hurt like hell and take time to get over, dont be hard of yourself as i know we tend to blame ourselves. glad you have a follow up booked


----------



## Jule

Helen are you still up for meeting on sat or not?


----------



## PixTrix

Helen, it really is a hard time sending you a big hug. It is good that you have got a follow up booked, I hope that you can find a way forward and soon have your dream xx


----------



## helen_26

Thanks everyone. Jule, at the moment I don't think I will be coming on sat. I have the day off now so I may take the opportunity to do something with stu.


----------



## Jule

Helen that will be nice.  Nice to get away from the fertility front and enjoy a day together, make the most of it


----------



## SarahJaneH

Helen, I'm so sorry about your bfn, its a horrible thing to go through    Good idea for you and dh to have some time together on Saturday, take care of each other and hopefully see you some other time soon. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Helen so sorry you got a bfn sending    hope you have a relaxing weekend


----------



## sugar-fairy

Helen I am so sorry that you had a bfn, its horrible. Take some time for you and DH and drink lots of wine


----------



## jk1

Helen - sorry to hear your news hun...its pants isn't it - thinking of you and DH xxxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok - not been online for a few days and missed my FF fix!!

Vixxx - hope you are ok xx

Jo xxx


----------



## Queenie1

helen so sorry to hear your news. ( sorry its late but computer is broke)

vixxx good luck with 2 ww.


----------



## Jule

Helen how are you?

Vixx hope your relaxing on your 2ww


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, 

Jule I'm ok. AF arrived today so the reality has really hit home. I'll be ok though. Dh and I have been looking through holiday brochures today, think we deserve a break.  It's back to work for me tomorrow, which I'm not looking forward to, but it's got to be done.
How are you doing?

Vixx, are you going crazy yet?

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope work is ok tomorrow Helen, it's tough going back but hopefully the next day will be a bit easier. Holiday and treating yourselves is just what you need xxx

Vixxx, hope you are doing ok on the 2www


----------



## Jule

Helen, holiday sounds like a good plan.  Its lovely to be able to get away from it all and relax and forget about things for a few days.  good luck with your holiday hunting    .  AF has arrived for you then, dont know when mine will be here still waiting, not sure how long you wait when you dont get a transfer   .  Hope work isnt too bad for you tom, i think its prob worse thinking about it than actually being there.  Im dreading Mon but it will prob be fine when im back in the flow.  I think sometimes it helps you forget as you have to put your work first for that time that your there.


----------



## mimi41

Helen a holiday sounds a fab idea, i did that after my cancelled cycle and it does help .

Jules mine arrived about fortnight after cancelled cycle


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies - I hope everyone is managing to enjoy the lovely weather!  I have been trying to take it easy but work is manic.  

Still - a couple of days ago I was quietly excited, feeling very positive   , and thinking that maybe, just maybe it might work this time - with having got to blast for the first time in 5 cycles...  Then yesterday I caught the sun a bit and was convinced that that was it   , and today I just totally had a melt down, burst into tears (and lost it and shouted at DS)   .  

So yes, I am going stir crazy and totally loopy... I don't think I'll last another week of this so all tips gratefully recieved.

Is anyone else cycling at the moment?

Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## jk1

Hiya Vixxx,  i thought you might be going crazy by now!!  hope you are ok and try and keep positive, i know there are always days in the 2ww when its difficult but you've done it before so you can do it again!!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xx

Jo xxx


----------



## miriam7

helen go ahead and book a holiday will do you both the world of good   vixx hope you feel a bit more sane and positive tomorrow..2ww is enough to send anyone loopy


----------



## jk1

Hi Helen, A holiday will be fab - a chance to relax together and take stock of things.  

Hope you are ok 

I had an e-mail from Lyndon last night (or should I say this morning - 1am!!) and he said that he is at IVF Wales until August and that if I want he will look through my notes before he leaves there and that I can go and see him or e-mail him with any questions - very nice of him i thought!!

Oh - and yes....i know....its v early for me!!

Jo xx


----------



## mimi41

Vixx i know exactly how you are feeling.  I don't think there is any advice anyone can give you if your going to crazy you will. Try not to test early thoughas that can mess with your head as well.  I wish you all the luck hun


----------



## kara76

helen deffo book a holiday it will do you the world of good

vixx the 2ww is torture i know, how long after blast transfer are you testing?crying/shouting and being moody are all normal, your hormones are all over the place too

jk thats so kind of lyndon, he is so brill and such a support. alot of professionals should take a leaf out of his book


----------



## Vixxx

My OTD is next Friday, so a week today.  ET was last Sunday, so that's 12 days past day 5 blast transfer.  Of course I'm analysing everything and think "Oh no, this did / didn't happen on my previous positive / negative cycles...."  Or "OMG, I got a bit of sunburn - that's finished it then coz you're not supposed to get hot..."     A tiny bit of my sane brain knows it's all nonsense, but the rest of the hormone and desperation fuelled me overides it.     And you can't even go out and get p***ed!  But at least there's one good thing - even though my backside is riddled with gestone holes and a range of attractive shades of pink, purple, black and blue, I've now realised the gestone jabs are nothing compared to the mental torture that's kicked in now     !

Best wishes to everyone else 

Vixxx


----------



## marieclare

helen sorry to hear your news, its so difficult and i hope you are doing ok.   

hi vixx i think its normal to be totally loopy and theres no cure for that really apart from getting to the end of the 2ww. hope the bum bruises get better soon!

Well we had our follow up yesterday, had absolutely loads of questions and got a lot of information which was good. we saw lyndon and JE together which was nice to get 2 opinions. I was a bit surprised to find out they thought my lining was not great on either fresh cycle, no one has ever mentioned that before. They said the lining on the frozen cycle was ideal so one possibility next time is to freeze all embryos unless the lining is perfect. 

Also JE confirmed my spotting because its so regular must be the endometrium coming away and would have likely prevented implantation. So I might have hcg/oestrogen instead of progesterone support to try and overcome this. I would like to have a dummy run of this first on a natural cycle so am waiting to find out about this.

She also thought it would be worth me having a hysteroscopy so i am trying to arrange that with my health insurance to get it quickly. 

We have booked in to cycle in september as long as the hysteroscopy is ok. I will be doing the antagonist protocol again but stimming for longer to try and reduce the number of immature eggs. We will be keeping all our own eggs and trying for blasts. Well thats the plan anyway but we will see!! 

How is everyone else and do we have a recent list of cyclers?
xx


----------



## Ravan

Not sure if this list is even right anymore,so can you all update your dates.   
Been mega busy house hunting and playing with Sam lol Hope your all well.



Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Waiting
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June

   


Vixxx OTD 25th June


----------



## julespenfold

Just adding me and jk1 x

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
























Vixxx OTD 25th June


----------



## Ravan

good to see you have a planning appointment Jules yay!


----------



## marieclare

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist starting 8th september
























Vixxx OTD 25th June


----------



## marieclare

I have just added my cycle dates as I'm not sure on the dates for everything else yet!


----------



## marieclare

Oh also thought I'd better add, incase anyone is worried, I asked to be booked in for september thats not the next available date. They have slots for EC in august still definitely


----------



## Vixxx

Marieclaire - I see you're doing antagonist next time.  Did you do it before too?

I did it for the first time this time and found it the most manageable protocol by far, and it got the best results for me.  I was just wondering what it is about that protocol that they don't use it more often.  Do you know?

Vixxx


----------



## jk1

thanks jules - how are you feeling about your next cycle? as emotional as me?!!? xx

vixxx hope you are feeling ok today xx

Hi Marie - how are you hun?  sounds like your appointment went well and you're already booked in for your next cycle- that's fab xx

Lyndon e-mailed back and is going to see us at our planning appt next month which is fab!

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Welcome back Ravan, well done on the list!

Glad to hear your follow up went well Marie. Are you still planning to have acupuncture? If so, mention the womb lining as this is something they do work on, something to do with helping increase blood flow to the uterus - although my lining was ok both times, I was told it was better second time round. Sounds like you have a good plan in place and some time to enjoy summer before you start again.

Just seen your op is v soon Pix, good luck!

Vixxx, 2ww loopiness is inevitable isn't it! I read somewhere that the IVF drugs are basically menopause for 2 weeks, puberty for 2 weeks then pregnancy for 2 weeks (and fingers crossed more...) No wonder we all go nuts. Hope you have a relaxing weekend

Anyone heard from Cardiff Laura, hope things are ok with you if you are reading hun and good luck for tx, it has come round pretty quick.

My knight in shining armour has just arrived with a chinese takeaway, see you all later xxx


----------



## mimi41

I've been trying to send my number to laura and i get failed message

Hi to everyone


----------



## Jule

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist starting 8th september Jule................Follow up 8th July
























Vixxx OTD 25th June


----------



## Jule

Marie good news you have had a follow up and a plan for the next cycle.

Vixx how are you doing?  It is horrible how you analyze everything on the 2ww.  Dont worry about the sun i caught the sun on my 1st cycle and managed to get a BFP.

Helen how are you?


----------



## marieclare

Hi Vixx, the jury is still out on whether antagonist was better for me. I actually got less eggs than on the long protocol. But I dont think they will put me back on the LP because I got mild ohss and they seem to think antagonist is better for preventing this. its definitely easier isnt it and quicker. 

Hiya Sarah Jane, yes the lining thing made my mind up to definitely get accupuncture so I will mention it for sure. 

Jule glad to see you have a follow up booked

Jo I'm ok thanks hun, bit unsure still about stuff, I'm not convinced about a few aspects of the plan but I am going to take it one step at a time and challenge things if I am not happy with them. Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kara76

marie glad your follow up went well and hope you get your hysterscopy soon, some clinic in london give you one coming up to tx in the thinking that it can aid implantation! i had one in march and got our bfp in the august!!!

jule good to see you have an appointment


----------



## PixTrix

sounds like your follow up went really well Marie, brill, some really postive steps for success

lots of luck Vixx, each day is a day closer

Hope you are ok Helen

I was too thinking of Laura today Sarah, hope she is ok

big hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

oops meant to say thank you for the good luck Sarah x


----------



## mimi41

Marie i had estrogen and progesterone support for this cycle. A lot of things were changed this cycle so i can't be sure what worked but it all had a positive outcome hun.  Hope your next cycle is the same


----------



## jo1985

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning  appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning  appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr  -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun  dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist  starting 8th september  Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august


----------



## marieclare

thanks kara thats good to know about the hysteroscopy. i have the insurance forms to complete which I will do tomorrow. 
Pix - operation so close now, do you have to stay in hospital or can you go home?
thanks mimi glad to know the estrogen worked for you. 

I'm still a bit worried about protocol as I will be doing same protocol and drugs- menopur- as last time - when i got 8 eggs. But on my first cycle I did LP and Gonal F and got 20. They did say they changed 2 things so they cant be sure which one caused the reduction. But they have not changed either back. I know 8 eggs sounds ok but out of my half I only got one embryo, and if the other half was the same then I would theoretically have got 2 embryos. Which obviously would not have been enough for blasto. I would be happy with 8 if they were 8 good ones - but i seem to get loads of immature. the only thing we are doing to address this is stim for an extra day so i'm not sure what effect that can have. 
I think they will not put me back on LP because of risk of ohss so the only thing I can think of is to ask to have gonal F instead but JE did say there is very little difference apart from menopur has some LH in it, and you wouldnt see the difference in most women. 
So not sure what to do really --- is it possible the number of eggs could be different even on same protocol and drugs?

Sorry to waffle on , hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi everyone,

May I join you please?

I have my treatment scheduling appointment on the 8th July and I'm hoping to start treatment not too long after that.

I thought if I jumped in now I'd be able to get to know you all a bit.

Kitty


----------



## kara76

hiya kitty and welcome. you will get lots of help and support here so stick with us

marie yeah you can be on the exact same protocol and get more eggs!stimming for an extra day could well help and should give you more mature eggs, sometimes the follicles can be of optimum size yet just need a little extra cooking. if you really feel uncomfy with the protocol i would ask for something inbetween want you and je want


----------



## trickynic

Hi Kitty, and good luck for your treatment


----------



## helen_26

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning  appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning  appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr  -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun  dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist  starting 8th september  Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august
Helen.........Follow up 5th August


Hi everyone, just added myself to the list.
Welcome Kitty, everyone here is great and so supportive.
Vixx, How are you doing?
Hope everyone else is ok. xx
Hope everyone else is doi


----------



## Jule

Hi kitty.welcome I have fu the same day as your tx plan.
Marie I had same drugs twice and once got 11 egs and second time only got 7 so suppose u can never tell !
H
Vixx how are your doing?
Hi everyone else


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Kitty, and welcome.  This is the best place for information and support!

Hi everyone - hope you had a good weekend.  I've had a lovely one, trying to keep busy and from going loopy loo.  We went to stay with my brother in Bristol and went to the zoo yesterday followed by a yummy Thai takeaway, then went to the pool this morning and had a barbecue for lunch.  I have a busy day at work tomorrow, off Tuesday but 3 things organised (including accupuncture) so will be busy. Work again on Wednesday which will be really busy, then off again on Thursday and our new car is coming. Then OTD on Friday - Aaahhh!  Not sure that's great timing, as I can imagine how the conversation will go with DH:

ME:  Oh, no.  BPN.  Boo hoo.
DH:  Oh dear, never mind. Don't be sad - we've got a new car!
ME:   *!*!*  

Still, will try to keep positive and     .  Hope you all have a good week   

Just noticed I've fallen off the list, so will get back on it 


Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning  appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning  appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr  -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun  dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist  starting 8th september  Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august
Helen.........Follow up 5th August

Vixxx...... OTD 25 June


----------



## jk1

Hi Vixxx - hope you are ok - its good you have lots of things planned this week..hopefully it will make it go faster xxxx

Hi Julespenfold & Marie - I wonder if we will all by cycling around the same time

Kitty - welcome hun!!

Helen - its good you got your follow up, not too long to wait xx

Hope everyone else is ok....afm...no news, spent the day in the garden with DH and the pup and now v v v burnt....i'm sure it'll turn brown.....eventually!!!  Hope you've all had a good weekend!

Jo xx


----------



## mimi41

Welcome kitty

Hi jk i'm a bit frazzled to, but i go white again lol

Hi Marie, eevery cycle is different hun, mine were any way


----------



## kara76

jk sounds lovely, it was quite hot today wasnt it


----------



## Jule

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning  appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning  appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr  -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun  dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist  starting 8th september  
Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august
Helen.........Follow up 5th August

Vixxx...... OTD 25 June


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Kitty, good luck for your treatment

Marie, I stimmed for an extra day this time and it made a big difference to embryo quality which was pretty poor first time round. Good luck   

Vixxx, glad you are keeping busy

Sounds like a nice relaxing day Jo

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## jk1

girls...am wondering how i am going to put clothes on for work in the morning its sooooo painful!!


----------



## mimi41

JK wear something loose hun and cotton


----------



## kara76

ouch, sunburn is bad


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Kitty welcome

Vixx everything crossed for you for Friday, hope your new car is nice lol

Looks like we may have a busy autum 

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning  appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning  appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr  -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo - Planning July
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun  dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist  starting 8th september  
Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august
Helen.........Follow up 5th August
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July

 

Vixxx...... OTD 25 June


----------



## Kitty71

Thank you for the warm welcomes everyone, and for adding me to the list.

Enjoy the sunshine today,


Kitty


----------



## julespenfold

Incase you haven't see the thread yet we are having a meeting in Newport on Monday 26th July and would really love to meet all of you going through or waiting for tx a link to the tread is here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239693.0


----------



## sun dancer

A big hello 2 everyone havent been on for a wk or so hope everyone is ok
and enjoying this lovely weather we r having 
vixxx hope ur trying 2 keep ur mind busy keeping my fingers crossed for ur otd on friday gd luck x
welcome kitty71 this is a fab site the girls r lovely hope u find it helpful 
i've been very busy with work for the last 2 wks got a lot of girls off on sick so been working stupid hrs 
hopefully things will start 2 calm down a little soon but im still loving this fab weather we r having x


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Vixxx hope you are ok today xx

well i managed to get through the day but my team say that i moaned approximately every 5 minutes about how sore my sunburn is...i don't think i did.....not every 5 mins......

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xx


----------



## Jule

Oh no jo its still bad then  have you tried some aloe vera that normally is very good.


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Everyone

Sorry to hear about the sunburn JK1 - Ambre Solaire do a great aftersun called SOS Sunburn Balm.

Hope you are all ok today!

Vixxx


----------



## Sheena3

Hi All,
Do you mind if I join you?
I'm currently on day 10 of my first cycle. Taking Suprecur every evening. Persuaded my boyfriend that he should do the injections, but in the last few days I have managed to make myself look at the needle when he sticks it in!
I'm now waiting for a bleed, I was advised that this should happen at about Day 7-10, but no sign yet so I'm a bit worried  , can anyone advise what this might mean? I have a baseline scan booked for next Monday will this mean that I'm no longer on schedule? Any advise gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## helen_26

Hiya sheena,
Don't worry hun. I've just had an icsi cycle and had the same worry as you. My bleed came on day 14. They wont scan you if you have'nt had a bleed, but they will still scan u if u are bleeding. You have a few days yet. If your still worried give the clinic a ring. Good luck with your cycle hun.


----------



## kara76

sheena i know its hard not to worry but you have loads of time before your baseline so im sure it will come. if it hasnt come by friday give the nurses a call

helen how are you hun?

vixx hope your ok


----------



## helen_26

Hiya kara, i'm doing ok. Work has quickly managed to totally take over my life once again. I'd rather be busy though.


----------



## Shellebell

Girls   
SLIP...... SLAP....... SLOP  !!!!!!



Don't make me do that again


----------



## mimi41

What did we do shellebelle.

Where have you been we've been worried


----------



## trickynic

Welcome to the forum Sheena and good luck with your treatment.


----------



## jk1

Hi Sheena, welcome...good luck with your cycle...i know what you mean about the needles!!

Vixxx hope you are ok

Jo xx


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Sheena welcome to the forum, as the others have said don't worry too much about the bleed give the clinic a ring if you are still worried. I have added you to the list hope thats ok

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo - Planning July
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist starting 8th september 
Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august
Helen.........Follow up 5th August
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
Sheena........Baseline 28th June










Vixxx...... OTD 25 June


----------



## marieclare

hi all hope everyone is ok. Thanks for all the reassurance about cycles all being different xxx

hi kitty good luck with your treatment.   

vixx how are you doing hope you are ok, not going too mental. Its tough going   

hiya sheena welcome to the site and good luck with your treatment. I'm sure your bleed will be along in plenty of time   

No news from me, I rang clinic yesterday and I understand JE has received my insurance form for the hysteroscopy so just waiting to hear back from them once it has been returned. I really hope the company will cover it as I could then get it done within a few weeks hopefully. 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weather xx


----------



## Vixxx

Evening everybody

Well, another lovely sunny day, but I didn't go out in it even though I was working from home, as I got a bit burnt yesterday at DS's sports day.   

I think I'm going to cave and test tomorrow - if AF hasn't showed up anyway.  I can't take the suspense any more   , and it seems most other clinics give you a OTD 2 or 3 days before ours, so should be accurate.  I have had a few symptoms that could be either AF on way or possibly PG   , and as my DH says, if it's negative, you can start moving on and if it's positive that's great.  Either way, you know! (I think he just wants me to give over moaning).  I've always been so good and stuck to the OTD before, but I just really want to know now.

I'll let you know...


----------



## kara76

marie fingers crossed they cover it for you

vixx most clinics say 10 days post blast transfer so it will be acurrate if you do cave in and test, its so very hard waiting. i had a 9 day wait last time but had a blood test as a day 2 et, more to know if anything was happening lol


----------



## Jule

Girls what were you getting told off about   

Sheena dont worry about not bleeding i waited 16 days on one of my cycles and it was fine.  As helen said it will mean delaying baseline until you bleed but it will come.  

Vixx good luck for tom.  Guys say to test day 11 after a blast so you will be fine to test a little early   

Marie good luck and hope you get some news soon on the insurance.

Hi everryone else.  Know what you mean Helen about going back to work its the same for me, now im back its like ive never been away and the failed tx is getting further to the back of my mind as im focusing on moving on, working and studying!


----------



## mimi41

I don't know what we did lol

Vixx good luck with testing hun

Marie hope they cover it

Jules hope you are ok


----------



## kara76

hey shell tell us what we have done lol

jule hows you today hun?


----------



## Jule

Im good thanks.  Busy bee in work and been trying to catch up.  Also away on the weekend at dads so trying to do house work aswell as study.

Hows everyone tonight?


----------



## Vixxx

Just to update you, I tested this morning and got a BFN   . Thank you all for your support on this journey, and good luck to everyone still on it.

Vixxx


----------



## kara76

vixx i am so sorry hun, big hugs


----------



## Kitty71

So sorry Vixx, hope you are ok x


----------



## marieclare

Vixx sorry to hear your news, its so unfair


----------



## mimi41

Sorry to hear your news Vixx, take care of yourself


----------



## helen_26

So sorry hun. Hope you are ok. Thinking of you both. X


----------



## sun dancer

Awwww Vixxx im so sorry bowt ur news thinking of u x x


----------



## julespenfold

So sorry Vixxx    to you both x


----------



## marieclare

Vixx hope you are holding up ok xxx

I've just spent a small fortune on vitamins etc ready for next cycle. Been doing some reading up on what other people have taken and apparently vit B6 can assist with luteal phase defects (early bleeding) so I am going to be taking that with a load of other stuff, I will post a list if anyone is interested. I know its a long shot but I'm willing to try anything now lol. 

Also chased up insurance company, they have not had anything back from clinic grr, so rang clinic to chase, JE secretary is off but someone else is now supposed to be looking into it for me. I will be making a nuisance of myself and ringing every day unfortunately as I need to get this sorted asap. The company I work for who provide the insurance are in the process of being acquired and so there are no guarantees if the new company will keep the insurance going. So really I need them to approve it and get it done sharpish. Or if they are not going to cover it I can think of a plan B. 

How is everyone else doing? We have quite a lot on the list but I know lots of people are waiting at the moment, hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine. Pix 4 days til op now woo hoo! 
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

vixx so sorry to hear your news.    to you both

marie hope you manage to get it sorted. good on you to keep phoning that is the only way to get things sorted.


----------



## trickynic

Vixxx, really sorry to hear about your bfn. Hope you can take some time to relax and give yourself time to get over it


----------



## claire1

Vixx, so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of   , take care of each other


----------



## helen_26

Marie, i'd be interested to see your list. Will give me a few ideas to.
Keep nagging them, sometimes it's the only way to get an answer.

I've just booked a holiday to Tenerife for a fortnight in October. Gives us something to look forward to.

Hope ur all ok. X


----------



## Jule

Vixx I am so sorry just read your post big hugs to your both.make sure you both give youself time.xx
Marie good on you to keep onto them you need to when chasing things.
Helen how r u? Great you got a hol booked its nice to have somehting to look forward to.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear your news Vixxx   

Defo keep on to them Marie, hope you can get things done on the insurance

Holiday sounds like a good plan Helen, hope you are doing ok


----------



## kara76

marie i think calling everyday is a good idea

pix not long til op one is done

queenie hows life with you hun?

helen how are you hun? good for you booking a holiday


----------



## helen_26

I'm doing ok thanks girls.  It still hurts to think about the failed cycle, but things are much easier now. DH and my family are a great support (and of course you guys). It really helps having a holiday to look forward to. Going to have to diet like mad now, cos it's all inclusive and I plan on enjoying myself


----------



## marieclare

Helen good news on booking the holiday, all inclusive sounds great. It really helps to have something to look forward to x

I will dig out mad list of vitamins


----------



## marieclare

I used the list from here but have left things out that sound like they are more for people trying naturally:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.msg3554861#msg3554861

I will be doing my own research too just to make sure these are all ok to take.

so I am planning on taking:
Folic Acid 400mg
coenzyme Q10 2x 30mg - supposed to help with egg quality
Selenium 200ug - for implantation (will prob still eat brazils too!)
Vit C 500mg - supposed to improve pregnancy rates
zinc 14mg - implantation
Iron 14mg - not quite sure what this does but it says improves quality of blood?
B6 50mg-100mg - this is the big one for me, apparently can help with luteal phase defects and assist with production of progesterone. So may help with the early bleeding issue. 
Vit B Complex - helps make the B6 absorb better

Beta Carotene 6mg - could assist with luteal phase defect

Royal Jelly & Bee Propolis - I have seen this mentioned a few times before - it is supposed to help with egg quality and general fertility. You can buy it in a honey but I don't like the idea of having to swallow a spoonful so I am going with capsules instead.

High strength fish oils 1000mg - for egg quality.

I am toying with whether to take pregnacare conception or not. I looked at the list of ingrediants and a lot of it seems to be about increasing ewcm, helping ovulation etc which you don't need with treatment. Does everyone else take it?


----------



## Sheena3

Thanks for all the support girls, unfortunately I'm still waiting for my period to start. After spending so long hoping my period wouldn't come I can't believe that I'm now wishing it would! I'm trying to get hold of one of the nurses now to rearrange my baseline scan. I feel like everything keeps getting pushed back and back. I guess I'll just have to get used to that. Getting better with the injections now though, I can comfortably watch the needle going in now, and thankfully DP is getting better at them too!
  Thanks for the list Marie, although I think I might start to rattle if I took all that!


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone hope you are all ok,  i have a question for marieclare,  i have been matched with a recipient and jodie said they will post me a treatment planning appointment how long does  this normally take?  thanks so much.
sam.


----------



## pickwick

Vixx xo sorry to hear your news.x


----------



## miriam7

so sorry vix only just read your news..hope you are ok


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, DR going fine, had baseline scan Friday and I start stimming tomorrow - hope all is going well for everyone else too xxx


----------



## marieclare

Sammy congratulations on getting matched thats lovely news, you will soon be on the way. When they say they will put an appointment in the post it normally means they just book you the next available planning appointment, this is with one of the nurses to go through everything and arrange dates. It does depend how booked up they are as to when your appointment will be, but hopefully it will be within the next few weeks. I hope you get confirmation soon, good luck xx

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## PixTrix

so sorry Vixx   

just a quicky from me, just to let you know that have been thinking of you all and won't be about much but will be thinking of one and all had a fab week in cornwall, going in for my op in the morning.


----------



## mimi41

Good luck pix, hope you recover soon


----------



## helen_26

Good luck pix. I'll b thinking of you.


----------



## Queenie1

good luck pix. will be thinking of you. 

one op down one left to go woo hoo.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for today Pix


----------



## claire1

Good luck Pix.  Will be thinking of you


----------



## kara76

pix good luck girl


----------



## sun dancer

gd luck pix thinking of u hope all goes well x


----------



## pickwick

good luck Pix, wishing you a speedy recovery.x


----------



## Taffy Girl

PIX hope all has gone well today    wishing you  a speedy recovery

Vixx sorry to hear your news.   

Dizzy good luck for your stimms

Sammy great news hope your appointment comes through soon 

hope everyone else is doing ok 
x


----------



## sammy75

thanks all for answering my questions it is very helpful,  good luck pix!!!


----------



## Queenie1

pix hope op went well and that you are resting up. 

hope everyone on here is well

good luck to all doing tx at the moment


----------



## Jule

Good luck pix for your op, hope you are back on here soon and fighting fit ready to go again


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys thought I would just re post the list:-

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning  appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning  appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Apr  -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo - Planning July
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun  dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist  starting 8th september  
Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august
Helen.........Follow up 5th August
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
Sheena........Baseline 

Pix - hope all goes well today xx
Sheena hope you dont have to wait too long for    

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## marieclare

hi ladies, all very quiet on the cycling front, hope everyone is doing ok. 

Pix hope you are resting and being looked after following your op, and that it all went well. 

Small bit of progress from me, I know the clinic have now sent the claim form back to the insurance company and it has been received. So should have a decision in a few days fingers crossed. 

sundancer good luck for FU today, hope it goes well. Has anyone heard from Cardiff Laura recently? I hope everything is ontrack for the de cycle for you if you are reading xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

marie hope you get good news soon.

sundancer hope fu went well today.

pix hope op went well and you are resting well

sugar how are you - your very quite lately.

jule not long till your fu bet you have all your questions ready.

sam and jules how's the healthy eating going.

laura hope you are well and that you are just busy getting ready to go

afm just waiting to hear when lap will be. in no hurry to have lap cos as soon as i have that i will be wanting to have tx and there doesn't seem to be any news on 2nd nhs go.


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

hope everyone is ok...it is a little quiet at the moment.....

no news from me...patiently(ish!!) waiting for the 21st of July, looking forward to a nice long weekend as have friday and Monday of....wooohooo!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies

Haven't been on for a few days as have been taking stock and making a plan after my BFN   .  Feeling a bit less gutted - always do when I have a plan - and keen to get going with it   .  Went to clinic last Friday to return sharps etc and made appointment for FU - next week - and also ordered a copy of my file.  I think I need to keep my options open and want to explore areas I don't think they have looked at there.  I'm thinking possibilities are Lyndon's clinic, Bristol, or maybe even ARCG or abroad, but depends on what they say at FU. Would like to stay at Heath as so convenient, but do think we need to explore some aspects they don't seem to want to look at.  The only problem is that 1) we don't have any money left and 2) DH says he has had enough and doesn't want to do any more (hmm, will have to find a solution round those slight problems)

Jule - just noticed you have FU on 8 July same as me.  What time is yours?

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, but I really appreciate your kind words and hope you are all doing well. 

Vixxx


----------



## mimi41

Vixx its always good to have a plan and you never know a change of clinic might just be the answer


----------



## kara76

moring all

jo being patient is hard

vixx hugs hun, i always had to have a plan. will chat more later as i have to dash


----------



## marieclare

Vixx glad you are feeling a bit better. Sorry to hear about your dh not wanting to carry on, I hope this is just a temporary reaction following the disappointment. I know its hard on them too, but knowing you can try again is a major light at the end of the tunnel so I hope you can sort that out 

I'm ploughing on with project 3rd cycle. I've started treating it like a work project as there is so much to organise, but its so frustrating. There always seems to be another hurdle  . Good news the insurance company have accepted my claim for a hysteroscopy, but only for diagnosis initially. So I need to go and have a consultation and get _another_ specialist to fill in _another_ form to say I need the procedure  I don't know why they can't just take JEs word for it - its not like I would go and have it done for fun. 
So I rang the BMI hospital where I am hoping to have it done, and I can't even book a consultation because I need a referral letter from my doctor   . So then I had to call clinic back - I bet they were so pleased to hear from me again  .. and ask admin to request a referral letter for me. 
Apparently JE may be able to do this tomorrow so fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely sunshine xxx


----------



## jk1

Kara - it is hard but still have a few pounds to lose over the next couple of weeks so glad in a way!!

Hi Vixxx and Marie, hope you are both ok,

Jo xx


----------



## kara76

jo im sure your doing great

marie seems silly you need another doc, hope its sorted asap, are you cycling soon after it?

vixx hope your ok hun


----------



## mimi41

Welcome venusinfurs, you'll get loads of support here from the ladies they are all brill.  Also they have a tx meet up which you might like to join.  Good luck with your tx hun.  Ooh yeah have you had a look at the other threads their is a same sex thread somewhere hun


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Emma and Welcome   

Glad to hear your evening went well.

Best of luck for your planning appoinment, I've got mine next week too and I'm in the same boat regarding AF. I'm desperatly hoping to start treatment in late July so I'm hoping she'll arrive late this month, but either way I guess we'll both be starting soon   

Hello to everyone else, not such nice weather today, hot, humid and no sun, lovely!!!!

Kitty x


----------



## marieclare

Jo good luck on losing the lbs, are you doing a particular diet? I am counting calories at the mo. 

Kara yeah I am booked in to cycle 8th september, so I am trying my best to sort everything else out before then. Main worry is my company has been bought now and we dont know how long the new owners will pay the health insurance so am desperately trying to get this done before they pull the plug. Also we are away last 2 weeks in july so I have two weeks left to sort this before we go. Otherwise it will be into august.

Hi again Emma, good luck for planning next week - Kitty good luck for yours too hope you get the dates you want


----------



## sugar-fairy

HI all

I know I have been quiet for a while now but there is nothing happening on the cycle front for me yet. I am still waiting for my apt with Mr G (only 4weeks left to go now). Hopefully he will be able to sort my tubes out and then we can start planning our next cycle.

Queenie - how are you doing> any news on when your lap will be. Hope it is not long for you now. Not long till summer hols, bet you cannot wait

Jules - how you doing? good luck with your followup.
Mimi - any sign of baby making an entrance yet?
Kar - Tyler is gorgeous, fab pics. Hope you are doing ok and enjoying motherhood (the pic look like you are    )
Venus - good luck with the diui. My friends neighbours are about to become same sex parents but not sure where she had tx as my friend doesnt know them that way and didnt want to ask - even though she is very curious   
Pix - hope you resting up   

To everyone else hope tx is going well. Will make more effort to keep up to date.


----------



## kara76

marie its good to cycle soon after it

sugar hiya hun, hope your ok


----------



## Jule

Hi Vixx great we are both having fu the same day.  mine is 3.30pm but its a telephone consultation from  Guys so just need to make sure im home on time from work   Really looking forward to it as i have loads of questions ill post them on my chromosome thread.  Girls can you have a look for me and see if there is anything else i need to ask?

Marie hope everything gets sorted ready for your cycle in Sept.

Hi Sugar its been ages hope you are well? We must meet soon

Ive seen Laura she is well and looking forward to going very soon for her tx.

Emma yes we are all a mixture of all tx's


----------



## Jule

Hi emma hope you dont mind me asking but i just re-read your post and noticed you said you have pcos and endo.  I was just wondering what made you both decide you would be the one to carry the baby if you have problems? I only ask because i have pcos and it is a nightmare with me cycling to get it right as my bloods are very high and i produce either lots and lots of follicles or not enough and therefore it is hard to monitor.


----------



## mimi41

Jules glad you saw Laura, she goes this month doesn't she

Sugar i'm fine thanks hun

Jules i hope you are ok


----------



## Jule

she goes 11th July and has the embryos made on 12th then they transfer at day 5 when they are blasts.


----------



## mimi41

Fingers crossed for her then.  I tried to send her my new number but i think i put it in phone wrong.  Will you send her my luck and wishes


----------



## Jule

yes off course i can text you her number as well if you want


----------



## mimi41

That would be great Jules thanks


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad to hear Laura is well and all ready to go. Good luck!

Hope you manage to sort things out for insurance Marie

Sugar, hope the next few weeks goes quickly for you and good luck for you app

You too Queenie, hope you have some more info soon and maybe the funding situation will be clearer

Good luck for Jule and Vixx with follow ups. 

Hope yours went well Sundancer

Good luck to Sam, Jules, Kitty, Emma and Jo with your planning appointments coming soon, hope you are all getting on well with your healthy lifestyles

Sheena, hope your treatment is going ok

Pix, hope you are recovering from the op well

Hi Helen, hope you are having some me time

  to all


----------



## kara76

venus its a bit of a mix on this board which is nice really. they tend to go on AMH more than FSH as its more realible and i would imgaine yours in high due to your PCOS so you will probably have a low dose of stimulation. love your fur babies

jule im glad you have seen laura

pix how did your op go?


----------



## Jule

Thats ok glad i didnt speak out of line but i was just curious.  
God that is unlucky that you both have pcos, but it is such a common problem which i was surprised about.  When i done a course a few years ago there was 4 of us that were friends and we got chatting about fertility as i had started the process and i was amazed to find out that 3 of us had pcos!!!  

Its good that it just came natural that you would be the carrier at least you didnt have to have disagreements until you reached a decision.  I agree though it doesnt matter how the baby gets here the parents are who bring the baby up.  We have been discussing donor although not quite there with that decision at the moment as my dh is a carrier of abnormal chromosomes which makes me miscarry.  We are currently having tx at Guys as there are very few hospitals in the UK who can test the embryos.  We will definately have another 2 goes and then who knows from there.  fertility is such a long jounrey with no guarantees but hopefully we will all get there in the end.


----------



## Jule

Any news from Pix, how are you, hope the op went well and you are having a restful recovery


----------



## kara76

i havent heard a thing , hope she is ok and resting well


----------



## Jule

It is a difficult choice but there are so many decisions that have to be made when you are landed in this situation and some decisions are made for us.  I didnt think for one second when we married that we would have problems but then who does.  Then we thought it was onyl me with the pcos and then another blow when dh was diagnosed with the chromsome problem.  But we are all dealt with decisions that perhaps we dont want to make but we have to and that makes us the people we are.
Sorry babbling a bit bit what im trying to say is that your decision was about becoming a same sex parents whereas ours are different decisions but they are all important and just different to each individual situation.  Anyway not sure im making sence and shattered so better go to bed and get some sleep    Speak soon.


----------



## jk1

you are making sense Jule...hope you are ok..

Jo xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Guys just checking in quick to say huge thank you for thinking of me. Sorry I haven't been online sooner, whilst the op itself went well there were a few mishaps, so been feeling a bit crap but on the way to recovery now. I am having to go to my GP because they said that I had a fit type funny turn coming around from anaesthetic and then was well and truely sick which didn't help the stitches much and have pulled everything so quite sore lol then my blood pressure dropped and then my face blew up like a hamster which they think was some kind of alergic reaction!! So instead of going home the same day of op, I was on the drip through the night and they wanted to keep me a second night but all I wanted was the peace and quiet of home lol So whilest ops hadn't bothered me until now, I am dreading the lap and they have told me to forewarn Cardiff about this episode, so looks like that won't be a day case now  Soz to you who are waiting for an op, remember that everyone is different and should be more straight forward for you!!!

Hope all is well will catch up soon x


----------



## sammy75

hi girls,  i wanted to know if you have to attend the patient evening because i haven't been told about it yet,  any info would be great thanks.
sam.


----------



## Jule

Omg pix how awful for you.what a time you have had.so glad you are on your way to recovery.Hopefully nxt time won't be any wherw near as bad especially if they change the drugs you were given big hugs to you.make sure u rest.
Sammy yes I had to attend evening befiore starting tx but I know they r sending out dvd's now so maybe they will do that instead.you should ring clinc and ask where u r on the list.
Glad I made sence emma 
Hi jo how r u?
Hi everyone else.


----------



## kara76

px you poor girl you make sureyou rest


----------



## jk1

Pix..sorry to hear it didn't go so well!!! sounds like a nightmare...hope you are feeling a little better now though xx


----------



## ebonie

Aww pix im sorry hun what you went through hope you are feeling a bit better now hun


----------



## ebonie

Hiya emma i havent seen you on here before i dotn think so anyway unless i didnt realise it was you   

No im not doing no tx i did do iui a few years ago but didnt get to the basting stage cause my eggs are ****e    i like to come on here to see how people are doing made quite a few friends through the meets   

Its mad cause ur only over the other side of the valley from me


----------



## ebonie

The needles are not that bad once u do the first few honest if you want give me a shout xxx
lol at u bunking of to escape the mmr jabs   

Shy Cerys    there is a general meet down the harvester by the pines on the 12th july thats where everyone goes thats the one i go to, Come along ill be there when u first go though its like a blind date especially if u dont know anyone.    when the meets first started we was all as nervous as hell    But its really good and you will be ok once ur there . Tell cerys i told her to come along


----------



## Jule

thats funny emma, you got a lot to go through with tx and then labour look out   .
Come to harvester if its nearer loads of us go there for the meet.  That one is quite new as it was felt we could just talk about tx rather than anything which is what happens at hearvester.
Emma i think it was a laparoscopy that Pix had, thats right isnt it girls?

Hi ebonie, its been ages how are you?  fancy you pair knowing each other, its a small world.

How is everyone?


----------



## Vixxx

Sorry to hear about your reaction Pix and hope you are much better now.

Vixxx


----------



## ebonie

oh well u will be happy going to the harvester one then cause theres quite a few babys there now xx
You will be ok jabbing hun xx

lol it is a small world jule    Yeah i think she did have a lap jule . 
Im ok thank you jule how are you keeping ?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks girls    Thinking for a spinal block so can be awake for my lap! It was gallbladder removal this time Jule, lap in August, oh I am a glutton for punishment! Feeling so much better today tho

Welcome Emma, the meets are great


----------



## Jule

Oh yes thats right pix, getting confused as you were having both ops so close together   . Glad you are feeling better, make sure you rest up   

Im good thanks em, you coming to the nxt meet?


----------



## ebonie

Oh sorry pix i thought u had lap hope ur healing ok now hun   

Yeah im coming to the meet jule


----------



## ebonie

lol ok emma ill pm her now on ** and mention it to her and then nag her for the next week or so


----------



## Jule

Would you not come on your own emma?  I went on my own and so has everyone else and it was daunting but everyone is so friendly you will feel at home once you are there.


----------



## Jule

i see what you mean.  im sure she would enjoy it once she was there. Its just the thought, tell her we are really not that bad


----------



## ebonie

If you wanted Emma we could go down together x 
Or put ur foot down with cerys    i have pmd her on **   

I felt like i was going on a blind date when i first went so nervous    was you the same jule


----------



## ebonie

haha she is crafty she havent replied yet though     
yeah but she will teach the baby her ways


----------



## Jule

oh yes em i was so nervous,  DO you remember i sat on the end and barely spoke all night, i remember you even said am i always this quiet, but i was so nervous i just spent the evening listening


----------



## ebonie

lol yeah i remember now    you have changed havent you    
I either talk a lot of gobildy **** or dont talk when im nervous  


lol you will enjoy the food emma we are all normally quietish at that point 

lol knock the leccy of go on


----------



## trickynic

Emma, you can't be more nervous about injections than I was. I used to have panic attacks just thinking about needles! When I found out we needed IVF I thought it was pretty ironic    and felt it was about time I did something about it. I ended up listening to a hypnosis CD in the lead up - works for some - and am sure it helped. My first injection was on Christmas Day! so I just got drunk before doing it. It honestly does get easier and you get used to it so quickly. I never got the courage to do them myself, my husband had to do them, but I did manage to get myself to at least look at it by the middle of the treatment. Just think positive thoughts about why you are doing it and it isn't too bad. I even coped with the blood tests!


Yes, you and Cerys should come to the meets. They are a lot of fun


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Emma, please come I'll be there   

I'm new and scared but if anyone undestands us it's our FF friends. I'm the world's worst driver    I'm doing a dummy run to the Dragonfly tomorrow for the Newport meet. My partner is a nurse and he's gonna do all my jabs and I'm still scared  of needles!!!! 

Kitty x


----------



## Queenie1

pix so sorry to hear you had such a bad time with the op. i hope you are now recovering well. i hope that they are able to give you something different for lap. thinking of you.  

hi everyone. hope you are all well


----------



## ebonie

uv got the right one emma xx 

will be nice to see you kitty


----------



## miriam7

you to been busy chatting lol hope to see you at meet 2 emmas now thats gunna be confussing   pix glad you are feeling better after your op ..im sure they will be extra carefull with you for next op


----------



## sun dancer

Hia everyone this thread has bn busy lol 
hope everyone is keeping well 
just a quick message frm me had my fu on tuesday i hav got 2 hav a MRI scan cause they dont know if i hav a dermoid cycst or a loop of bowel
around 1 of my ovaries so hav 2 wait 6/8 wks for that je said for me 2 try dhea so hav started that already 
on my next cycle they going 2 up my intake on the menopur frm 450 to 600  also puting me on other drugs like ovitrelle (dont even know what this is) progynova and gestone she also said 2 try assisted hatching so its all go for me we hoping 2 cycle october now has i hav 2 take dhea for 4 months 
sorry havent done any personals will catch up soon x x


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Sundancer

My last cycle they changed my protocol to antagonist and upped Menopur to 600, with ovitrelle etc as you say, and I responded quite a lot better, so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sun dancer

Thanks vixxx i hope it does help a lot nxt time i just dont know wheather im going 2 stay at ivf wales or try the new clinic 
think there is so many going through ivf wales that mayb it will b better 2 try sum where diff has i hav 2 pay this time anyway


----------



## Vixxx

Sundancer - I am looking at options too, including the new clinic or maybe London or even abroad.  Want to see what the new clinic may offer.


----------



## sun dancer

yes i think its gd 2 hav other options i havent had the best in ivf wales i hav 2 say so wiv this new clinic it could b a better option for us  
we r going 2 make an appointment 2 go down the new clinic after we come back off our hols and c what they hav 2 say then decide what we going 2 do stay wiv ivf wales as they know how i react 2 the drugs or go wiv the new clinic


----------



## Sam76

Hi All,

Blimey - can't keep up with things here! Thought I'd post the list again and update my info. Our planning appointment is Monday afternoon. As this cycle is likely to be self funded will have to have a look back at other threads to check out cheapest way to get drugs - I'll be on quite a few! Had some more bloods done (at Natural Health Clinic with Arianna) - positive lupus-anticoagulant so it'll also be aspirin and clexane. karotyping tested and seems fine.

Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning    appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Planning 5th July (still on Gonapeptyl)
Cardifflaura....    deivf 12th July
sun  dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist    starting 8th september  
Jule................Follow up 8th July
jo1985  ................ planning appointnment 25th august
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
Sheena........Baseline


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Glad your follow up went well and you have a plan sundancer

Pix, sorry you had such a bad reaction. Hope you are feeling a bit better.

Good luck for Monday Sam. I think the cheapest for drugs is Ferring, they should be able to fill out a prescription for you at clinic for Ferring at Home, then you just post it off and the company will be in touch with you for credit card payment. We did that last time for the menopur and it worked well. The suprecur we just got from the hospital as that's not so expensive, it's the menopur that does for the wallet. Don't know about the cost of the other drugs. Glad your other test came back ok. How's the acupuncture and nutrition stuff going?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having a good weekend


----------



## Jule

Hi emma normally when cycling you start down reg on day 21 so u should be ok.I am assuming that is what they r doing and not using clomid?
To add yourself to the list copy and paste that's how I do it,itherwise ill add you when on the pc later as using phone now and can't do it.

Sam good luck for tom.lots of appts this week so should have lots plans very soon


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Where's the sun gone??   

Good luck for for your planning tomorrow Sam and Emma on Tuesday. 

Jule I hope your FU on Thursday goes well, I was hoping I may have bumped into you on Thursday but you said you are have a consult by phone so maybe I'll get to see you on one of the meets.

AF came for me today so I'll be on day 5 when I go for planning  Thursday, I'm really hoping they'll let me start this cycle but I guess it depends more on what their scehdules are like.

Hope everyone's having a good weekend,

Kitty


----------



## mimi41

Sam good luck for monday

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

the time line for iui is something like this

day 1 to 3 start stimmulation and surpression

day 10 to 12 trigger shot

day 12 to 14 insem


----------



## Vixxx

Sam - can I ask what bloods Ariana does at NHFC? Does she do any of the immunes, clotting etc or other tests that they don't do at most clinics as standard? I've looked on their website but can't find a list.

Kitty - I have follow up on Thursday, so might see you there. What time is your appointment?

Emma - I have added you to the list:


> Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
> Jk1..................planning appointment 21st July
> Queenie............Lap July/August
> millimags...........waiting
> Julespenfold...............Planning appointment 22nd July
> sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
> Sam................Planning 5th July (still on Gonapeptyl)
> Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
> sun dancer........follow up 29th June
> marieclare........antagonist starting 8th september
> Jule................Follow up 8th July
> Vixxx..............Follow up 8th July
> jo1985 ................ planning appointnment 25th august
> Helen.........Follow up 5th August
> Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
> Sheena........Baseline
> Emma...........Planning Appointment 6th July
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend.
> 
> Vixxx


----------



## kara76

vixx arrianna does level 1 tests which is clotting screen, how many cycles have failed hun? and was ds after failed txs, sorry i cant remember


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Vixxx,

My appointment is at 3.00pm you

K x


----------



## kara76

this is what i love about fertility friends 

we can all help eachother lol

how is everyone? this thread is getting busy again which is reallu good


----------



## Vixxx

Kara - I've had 5 x IVF: 

1st LP = BFN 
2nd LP = BFP + DS 
3rd (May / June last year) SP (3 good embies transferred) = BFP but then mc 
4th (Jan this year) SP (3 good embies transferred) = BFN
5th (June this year) SP Antagonist (went to blast, 3 transferred) = BFN
 Kitty - I'm at noon so probably won't see you. Hope it goes well for you anyway!


----------



## kara76

im not sure immunes would be an answer tbh hun, you could wekk opt for steriods and clexane and save your cash

when was your first cycle? how old is ds?


----------



## Jule

So kitty vixx and me all having appt's on thur how exciting.

Sorry emma when i had iui i cycled for ivf so i wasnt sure what the protocol would be for iui, i ended up getting converted


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, Can I be added to the list? I'm doing ICSI and on day 7 stimming with menopur, 2nd baseline scan tomorrow and hopefully EC next monday!!! For those of you looking for Menopur I shopped around 2 weeks ago to get mine and found Ferring the cheapest. Good luck everyone  xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

It's going to be a busy week then. Good luck to everyone with appointments and scans!


----------



## Sam76

Hi Dizzy - I've added you  

Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................planning  appointment 21st July
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Julespenfold...............Planning  appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Sam................Planning  5th July (still on Gonapeptyl)
Cardifflaura....    deivf 12th July
sun    dancer........follow up 29th June
marieclare........antagonist      starting 8th september  
Jule................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx..............Follow  up 8th July
jo1985  ................ planning appointnment 25th  august
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
Kitty...........Schedule  Appointment 8th July
Sheena........Baseline
Emma...........Planning  Appointment 6th July  
Dizzywizzy..........2nd baseline scan 5th July EC Monday 12th July


----------



## Sam76

Hi Vixx  - Arianna did clotting screening for me but she also mentioned nk testing during appointment. As the treatment for elevated nk cells is steroids, and we'd already discussed with JE that we wanted to try steroids next cycle i said that i didn't want to test for them (as wouldn't change anything we're already planning to do and was relatively costly). 
Perhaps would be worth dropping an email to NHFC and asking what's available? I'm there again on Friday so if they've got a list with info/prices, I'll see if I can pick one up.

Hi Emma - i can see kara's already posted a timeline for IUI. I've dug out my tx schedule for IUI (last april)  but can't see anything that says what day of cycle we started injecting   by the time i find old diary to check it against, you'll have had your appointment   

Sam xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Kara - I had clexane this last time (and pred, but only the low dose for AH, not the higher dose sometimes prescribed for immunes).  DS is 5 now, so cycles 1 and 2 were 6 and 6.5 years ago.


----------



## Sam76

I've just reordered our list so that it's in date order and we can see what's coming up next   The things I do to avoid doing the dishes   


Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
sun      dancer........follow up 29th June
Dizzywizzy..........2nd baseline scan 5th  July EC Monday 12th July
Sam................Planning    5th July (still on Gonapeptyl)
Emma...........Planning    Appointment 6th July
Jule................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx..............Follow    up 8th July
Kitty...........Schedule    Appointment 8th July
Cardifflaura....    deivf 12th July
Jk1..................planning    appointment 21st July
Julespenfold...............Planning    appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie............Lap July/August
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
jo1985  ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
  marieclare........antagonist        starting 8th september
millimags...........waiting
Sheena........Baseline

Sheena - couldn't see a date on previous lists but will check back to see where you should be  
Really hope I haven't lost anyone with all my cutting and pasting - pls send the heavies round if i have   
xx


----------



## Sam76

Sheena - have moved you nearer the top  x

Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
sun      dancer........follow up 29th June
Sheena........Baseline
Dizzywizzy..........2nd baseline scan 5th  July EC Monday 12th July
Sam................Planning    5th July (still on Gonapeptyl)
Emma...........Planning    Appointment 6th July
Jule................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx..............Follow    up 8th July
Kitty...........Schedule    Appointment 8th July
Cardifflaura....    deivf 12th July
Jk1..................planning    appointment 21st July
Julespenfold...............Planning    appointment 22nd July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie............Lap July/August
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
jo1985  ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
  marieclare........antagonist        starting 8th september
millimags...........waiting


----------



## Vixxx

Scorpioqueen - did you make it   

(Just directed a new member from the chatroom, so hope she found the boards).


----------



## Sheena3

Hi Girls, been away for a few days so not able to keep up with posts. I had my baseline on Wednesday, only two days late in the end. Unfortunately although my lining was thin I have a small cyst on my ovary. Was allowed to start Menopur but have to go back on Tuesday so they can check on my cyst and make sure it isn't being aggravated. Fingers crossed I don't have to stop.

Emma - Don't worry about the jabs, I had trouble when I started and made my dp do them and couldn't even look, it took me a week to watch but on Thursday I finally managed to do it all myself. I amazed myself so maybe you will amaze yourself too!

I also found that Ferring was cheapest for Menopur, but had a bit of trouble as they lost my prescription. By the time we worked out what was going on it was too late to get them before my baseline. The clinic had to split my prescription so I could by enough in hospital pharmacy to keep me going till the delivery arrived. I did eventually get the drugs but wish I'd hassled them earlier. One of the nurses was saying that this has happened a few times recently so if you're using them make sure you keep on top of them to make sure you get the drugs in time.

Hope everyone else is going ok with scans and jabs


----------



## trickynic

Wow, looks like it's going to be a busy week this week. Good luck to all those with appointments and scans


----------



## miriam7

wishing you all lots of luck for your scans and appointments , and well done sam for sorting the dates out on the list


----------



## mimi41

Good luck everyone


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Sheena, Ferring lost my prescription too twice!! When I spoke to a manager at Ferring they advised to ask the hospital to fax the prescription through to them instead of posting it. I told the hospital this and they faxed it so had my menopur within 48 hours, I saved £98 off hospital price on 225units x


----------



## kara76

ferring is alot cheaper than hospital pharmancy

good luck everyone


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, just returned from my second scan. This is my first go at ICSI so dont know how to interpret anything they tell me! I am on day 7 stimming and had 6 on each side, left 2 x 16mm, 1 x 13mm, 2 x 11mm and 1 at 10mm. Right side 1 x 18mm, 1x 16mm, 4 x 12mm  Supposed to have egg collection monday morning but they said it might be this friday now instead!!!!!AHHHHH!!! Have to go back wednesday morning for another scan xx


----------



## kara76

6 on each side is great and all are pretty good sizes, they like the lead follicle to be around 20mm before ec. on average follicles grow at 2mm a day


----------



## marieclare

hiya sugar how are you doing? Hope the next 4 weeks go quick so you can see Mr g and start planning

Pix glad the op went well but sorry to hear about the reaction, hope you are feeling lots better. 

sundancer glad to hear you have a plan from follow up, sounds like they are changing lots which is good. We are thinking about swapping too...dh has mentioned it again today, I'm torn. Has anyone booked a consultation at new clinic yet? Am wondering what their waiting times are, and how difficult it would be to transfer sperm / file / re do bloods etc. 

Sam good luck with planning today, hoping everything goes great for you. Hows the diet etc going, what sorts of things have you been advised to have? Loving the new list.

Hi dizzy, good luck with your treatment. Well done on the scan, it sounds like everything is going well.

Emma & Cerys good luck for your planning tomorrow.

Sheena hope the cyst has gone tomorrow .

As for me I am still waiting for a referral letter from mrs evans to the local hospital for my hysteroscopy. I am still calling everyday, I am sure they are sick of me, but I really need to get this sorted while I still have healthcover!

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hia marieclare how r things wiv u think im more for the new clinic than staying where we r 
we hav 2 pay this time so think it time for a change and by all the comments i hav seen on here bowt lyndon i think it may b a very gd choice
dizzywizzy very gd scan for u 2day gd luck wiv all ur tx 
gd luck for moro emma & cerys hope u can start ur tx this month
Gd luck 2 all having fu this wk hope u get sum answers also gd luck 2 everyone else who is having scan's & appointments 
pix hope ur getting  better glad the op went well x


----------



## marieclare

Hiya emma, great minds lol - I've just dropped him an email this afternoon to ask about the practicalities of transferring so I'm sure he will get back to me pretty soon - he is dead good. 

I struggle with my confidence levels with certain things at ivfwales clinic. I keep going over bits of my follow up this time eg where she was really clear that my spotting issue must be the endometrium because its so regular. But I know I went through all of this on my very first consultation 2 yrs ago and I even took a print out showing all my dates of bleeding /spotting and it was just dismissed as "not a problem" at the time. I know the print out is still in my file! But I can't help feeling the last two cycles were kind of wasted now as she said the embryos would have really struggled to implant against the lining coming away, so why did they not take notice of me when I told them about it originally?! 

Also I have asked if I can try out the extra luteal phase support ahead of a real cycle, to see if it stops the early bleeding. They don't think its worthwhile as they say the extra medication "will" stop the spotting. Well they said that about cyclogest and gestone and I would rather not lose anymore embryos without knowing for sure. 

Most of the time I think I just have to trust and put my faith in the experienced professionals but these things niggle in the back of my mind. Its also taking an age just to get a referral sorted which is doing my head in too!

Sorry for the massive essay lol.


----------



## Sam76

Hi All

Appointment today was good. Debbie as always, lovely. Would have liked to get started sooner but went for first space they had! (I think with people taking leave in august and staff changes that there was no chance of anything any sooner). I'll be on gonapeptyl for another 2 months.. so still feel a bit in limbo but at least we have dates to work towards and we all know what a psychological milestone that provides   I will have baseline on 31st Aug (no AF for me Emma as Gonapeptyl switches off hormones so it's like down regging for 5 months for me!). Assuming everything else ok, EC possibly w/c 13th September.

Sheena and Dizzy - have updated your info below too - but please feel free to change if it's not right or changes  Good luck for scans both x 
Good luck for follow-ups and appointments this week all xx   

Pix................... op 28th june.....lap august
sun        dancer........follow up 29th June
Sheena........ stimming, scan 6th July
Dizzywizzy..........stimming, scan wed 7th  July EC (poss Friday) or Monday 12th July
Emma...........Planning Appointment 6th July
Jule................Follow up 8th July
Vixxx..............Follow up 8th July
Kitty...........Schedule Appointment 8th July
Cardifflaura....      deivf 12th July
Jk1..................planning  appointment  21st July
Julespenfold...............Planning    appointment 22nd  July
sugar...............Apt Mr G 28th July
Queenie............Lap  July/August
Helen.........Follow  up 5th August
jo1985    ................ planning appointnment 25th    august
Sam................Gonapeptyl Jul & Aug, Baseline 31st Aug 
marieclare........antagonist starting 8th september
millimags...........waiting


----------



## kara76

sam glad your qppointment went well

sorry for not following the thread very well


----------



## jk1

sam....glad appt went well, julespenfold and i have our appts on the 21st and 22nd so it looks like our cycles will prob be in Sept now....wooohooo!!!  we're all getting going again!!

Marie & Venus....not much to say but i know what you mean....i had to ask loads of questions at my follow up and had to ask the Dr to re-read my notes and finally got her to agree that long protocol works better for me so that's what i'm having this time.  i think you just have to be strong and keep on at them sometimes...they are good at what they do so its all worth it!!

Sugar...hope you are ok xx

Jo xx


----------



## PixTrix

welcome to the newbies and good luck for you girlies with appointment this week.

thank you everyone for thinking of me. Much better now, going to docs tomorrow with hope of getting sutures out early.


----------



## marieclare

Hi Emma, I know what you mean about the consultant. I dont think it will have anything to do with being gay or anything else lol, thats just her way. But to be honest I'm not really bothered if she doesn't want to be touchy feely, as long as she has a good plan based on the facts and can get me pregnant! I have to believe she is the expert and is acting in our best interests with a lot of knowledge behind her that I cant possibly have.... and mostly I do trust .... and I dont want to seem ungrateful because I do respect she knows what she is doing,  I just have niggles and  panics sometimes. 

I think you will be really pleased when you start dealing with the nurses who are all absolutely lovely and there is also a fab doctor called grace who is the loveliest person ever, I hope you get to meet her.

We will have a mull over what to do... but if I cant get my referral letter sorted soon I think the decision will get made for me as I might end up banned from the clinic for harrasment from ringing up every day!!


----------



## PixTrix

hey Marie, hope you are ok. I hope that referral gets sorted soon and you have the hysteroscopy very soon. This waiting lark is no fun at all xx


----------



## kara76

i think we have all been down the road of finding it hard to trust the cons and you know what sometimes they arent right!!!!! i think we also need to listen to our bodies and question things after a few cycles as i believe we can know our bodies better!!!! 

if you have had a few failed cycles i say questions everything


----------



## marieclare

thanks kara xx

Hiya pix thanks, how are you feeling now, did you get sutures out? I can just about cope with waiting if I have a date lol. Daily chasing and getting no where is doing my head in


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone hope you all doing ok,
atm i cannot believe how slow this clinic is it will have been two weeks this friday since being matched with a reciepient and still no sign of the treatment planning appointment,  how do you all cope from reading egg share clinics else where it seems to get sorted pretty quickly  sorry for my moan but i'm going mad,  i'm not the type to pester so i just sit back and wait.
bye for now sam.


----------



## julespenfold

Wow what a chatty bunch only been off a couple of days, looks like a busy couple of weeks.

Welcome to Emma and Dizzy would be great to see you at one of the meets x

Well done on your planning appointment Sam September will be here before you know it. I'm aiming for October for my cycle as can't have any time off work until then. Just put a post on re the second funding up and some positves at last yey.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241028.0


----------

